# Parma - Milan: 14 Settembre 2014 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Dopo il bel debutto in campionato contro la Lazio, vittoria per 3-1, il Milan di Filippo Inzaghi disputerà la seconda partita di campionato a Parma, contro i padroni di casa reduci dalla sconfitta contro il Cesena. Prima, però, c'è la sosta per le nazionali che disputeranno partite amichevoli e di qualificazione ad Euro 2016. Il campionato di Serie A tornerà il 13 ed il 14 Settembre 2014.

Parma - Milan si giocherà Domenica 14 Settembre 2014 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Tardini di Parma.

Dove vedere Parma - Milan?

Diretta tv su Sky e su Premium Calcio. Ovviamente, non è prevista la diretta in chiaro.


A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti sulla partita, l'arbitro designato, le probabili formazioni ed i commenti.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

vinciamo anche quella dai! forza milan!


----------



## Tobi (1 Settembre 2014)

Parma è un campo difficile ma ci sono i presupposti per portare a casa i tre punti.

Lopez
De Sciglio Alex Rami Armero
Van Ginkel De Jong Cristante
Menez Torres El Shaarawy

Metti questa pippo!


----------



## Denni90 (1 Settembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Parma è un campo difficile ma ci sono i presupposti per portare a casa i tre punti.
> 
> Lopez
> De Sciglio Alex Rami Armero
> ...



cristante mezzala nn si può vedere


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Non so se la perdiamo, ma sicuramente faremo moltissima fatica.

Parlare di formazioni adesso è dura, ma secondo me Inzaghi metterà ali Menez e proprio Biabiany dall'inizio, o Niang. A meno Honda e, soprattutto, El Shaarawy giochino poco in Nazionale.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo vincere! Cosi possiamo affrontare la partita con la Juve senza l' acqua alla gola.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Credo che vedremo questa formazione:

_Lopez
Abate-Alex-Zapata-De Sciglio
Van Ginkel-De Jong-Muntari
Menez-Torres-El Shaarawy_​
Non è mai facile giocare a Parma, ma se siamo determinati e cattivi possiamo portare a casa altri 3 punti.
Scordiamoci il bel gioco, con questa rosa non si può fare, vedere una squadra affamata sarebbe il massimo per questa stagione.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere! Cosi possiamo affrontare la partita con la Juve senza l' acqua alla gola.



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa, vincere questa sarebbe molto importante.

E poi il Parma ha appena perso Biabiany e Amauri, che per loro sono davvero importanti; non portare a casa la vittoria sarebbe un vero peccato.


----------



## MAS GAVINO (1 Settembre 2014)

Chi gioca in avanti del Parma?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2014)

MAS GAVINO ha scritto:


> Chi gioca in avanti del Parma?


Contro il Cesena hanno giocato Belfodil, Biabiany e Palladino.
Comunque voglio vendetta dopo la sconfitta per 3-2 dell'anno scorso su punizione da 50 metri di Parolo con Gabriel che si fumava una canna.


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1538]nduccio[/MENTION] qui si tifa Milan. E basta.


----------



## Serginho (1 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Liuke (1 Settembre 2014)

ma perchè sempre di domenica alle 6 ma che orario è


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

Goal di Biabiany quotato a 1.01


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Goal di Biabiany quotato a 1.01



Veramente. Era da prendere a prescindere solo per questo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

La vittoria del Parma con gol di Biabiany, e conseguente festeggiamento sfrenato, manco saranno quotati.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2014)

Se schieriamo Zaccardo giochiamo in 11 contro 10, otteniamo un rigore e risparmiamo uno stipendio.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2014)

Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente, a quel punto ci sarà la Juve e secondo me arriveremo con un entusiasmo non indifferente.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2014)

Segna Zaccardo in rovesciata dalla trequarti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2014)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo vincere assolutamente, a quel punto ci sarà la Juve e secondo me arriveremo con un entusiasmo non indifferente.



non facciamo 6 punti in due giornate dal 2003/2004 tipo...


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2014)

naturalmente il gol di biabiany neanche quotato, immagino


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Settembre 2014)

A Zaccardo converrà non stare manco in panchina.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura subito in campo, con il Verona ha giocato.


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Settembre 2014)

hanno due settimane per far integrare tutti i nuovi acquisti, non dico che devono subito trovare i rodaggi perfetti, ma van ginkel torres e jack dovranno darci una gran bella mano da qui in avanti


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> hanno due settimane per far integrare tutti i nuovi acquisti, non dico che devono subito trovare i rodaggi perfetti, ma van ginkel torres e jack dovranno darci una gran bella mano da qui in avanti



Secondo me Van Ginkel non sarà mai titolare... giocheranno De Jong Muntari Bonaventura


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me Van Ginkel non sarà mai titolare... giocheranno De Jong Muntari Bonaventura



non so se di questi tempi al milan siano disposti a dare via 500 mila € a buffo


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me Van Ginkel non sarà mai titolare... giocheranno De Jong Muntari Bonaventura



anche secondo me bonaventura giocherà mezzala


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non so se di questi tempi al milan siano disposti a dare via 500 mila € a buffo



Potrebbe anche essere una tattica del Condor, farlo giocare col contagocce per poi prenderlo in prestito ma con diritto di riscatto o offrire 2 casse di noci l'anno prossimo


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2014)

DiegoLopez
Abate Alex Rami DeSciglio
Poli DeJong Bonaventura
Menez Torres ElShaarawy​
Che storia


Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non so se di questi tempi al milan siano disposti a dare via 500 mila € a buffo


Entra all'88', non c'è problema


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me Van Ginkel non sarà mai titolare... giocheranno De Jong Muntari Bonaventura



credo anche io


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Parma è un campo difficile ma ci sono i presupposti per portare a casa i tre punti.
> 
> Lopez
> De Sciglio Alex Rami Armero
> ...



zapata ha giocato da dio, deve giocare lui, riconfermerei la stessa coppia centrali..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche essere una tattica del Condor, farlo giocare col contagocce per poi prenderlo in prestito ma con diritto di riscatto o offrire 2 casse di noci l'anno prossimo



si ma credo ci sia anche la calusola più gioca e meno costa il prestito e viceversa..credo che entrerà sempre negli ultimi minuti di partita


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Zapata da riconfermare, sia per dargli fiducia (dopo il Mondiale sembra molto più consapevole delle proprie doti) sia perchè Alex-Rami è da collaudare con squadre con attaccanti meno veloci (e il Parma c'ha Biabiany).

Credo che contro il Parma vedremo Armero ancora in panchina e Honda ancora titolare. Prima punta uno tra Menez e Torres, a centrocanpo invece uno tra Bonaventura e Van Ginkel più De Jong e Muntari.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non so se di questi tempi al milan siano disposti a dare via 500 mila € a buffo



Sono 25 mila euro a partita.


----------



## Mr. Canà (2 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> zapata ha giocato da dio, deve giocare lui, riconfermerei la stessa coppia centrali..



Non sottovaluterei l'effetto-Alex in questo senso. Giocare con a fianco un centrale che ti da sicurezza aiuta moltissimo. Zapata non è un fenomeno, ma nemmeno un mega-brocco, forse gli ci voleva un collega di reparto che gli trasmettesse quella serenità che prima gli mancava. In fondo qualcosa di simile (paragone sul livello di giocatori a parte) succedeva anche con Baresi-Costacurta. Billy per me, per quanto buon difensore, non era un mostro, ma giocando con Baresi a fianco si trasformava in un ottimo difensore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Non sottovaluterei l'effetto-Alex in questo senso. Giocare con a fianco un centrale che ti da sicurezza aiuta moltissimo. Zapata non è un fenomeno, ma nemmeno un mega-brocco, forse gli ci voleva un collega di reparto che gli trasmettesse quella serenità che prima gli mancava. In fondo qualcosa di simile (paragone sul livello di giocatori a parte) succedeva anche con Baresi-Costacurta. Billy per me, per quanto buon difensore, non era un mostro, ma giocando con Baresi a fianco si trasformava in un ottimo difensore.



secondo me il fatto di giocare sul centro sinistra che non è abituato anziche sul centrodestra lo fa stare più concentrato..anche alex lo ha aiutato molto, è uno che guida benissimo la difesa..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Settembre 2014)

Il Parma è una delle squadre che si è maggiormente indebolita...se poi come sembra Cassano ha scazzato con l'ambiente li vedo veramente male...noi dobbiamo per forza vincere per arrivare carichi al 20  ...

Lopez
Abate Alex Zapata De Sciglio
Va Ginkel De Jong Muntari
Menez El Shaarawy
Torres


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> zapata ha giocato da dio, deve giocare lui, riconfermerei la stessa coppia centrali..



Zapata non deve giocare mai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Zapata non deve giocare mai.



è l'unico centrale veloce, per caratteristiche è importantissimo quando è cosi in forma..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Il Parma è una delle squadre che si è maggiormente indebolita...se poi come sembra Cassano ha scazzato con l'ambiente li vedo veramente male...noi dobbiamo per forza vincere per arrivare carichi al 20  ...
> 
> Lopez
> Abate Alex Zapata De Sciglio
> ...



perfetta


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2014)

Muntari titolare no eh, Bonaventura DEVE giocare


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2014)

bisogna conservare l'attuale posizione di classifica a tutti i costi


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Muntari titolare no eh, Bonaventura DEVE giocare



in trasferta giocheremo ancora più difensivi che in casa, difficile che Muntari starà fuori


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in trasferta giocheremo ancora più difensivi che in casa, difficile che Muntari starà fuori



Concordo,poi dipende tutto da come Pippo vedra' i suoi giocatori,se Bonaventura lo vede pronto e in forma,non e' detto che non parta titolare


----------



## 666psycho (3 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Il Parma è una delle squadre che si è maggiormente indebolita...se poi come sembra Cassano ha scazzato con l'ambiente li vedo veramente male...noi dobbiamo per forza vincere per arrivare carichi al 20  ...
> 
> Lopez
> Abate Alex Zapata De Sciglio
> ...




io metterei Bonaventura al posto di Muntari..anche se penso che Inzaghi farà giocare Muntari


----------



## Davidinho22 (3 Settembre 2014)

sono molto curioso del centrocampo, sia chi verrà schierato, sia la mentalità con cui scenderanno in campo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (3 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> io metterei Bonaventura al posto di Muntari..anche se penso che Inzaghi farà giocare Muntari



Guarda fosse per me il Milan giocherebbe col 4 2 3 1 con menez/bonaventura honda el shaarawy dietro a torres e de jong van ginkel a centrocampo...così in un colpo solo togli dai titolari poli e muntari e metti honda nel suo ruolo...spero che anche pippo sia della stessa idea prima o poi


----------



## Davidinho22 (4 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Guarda fosse per me il Milan giocherebbe col 4 2 3 1 con menez/bonaventura honda el shaarawy dietro a torres e de jong van ginkel a centrocampo...così in un colpo solo togli dai titolari poli e muntari e metti honda nel suo ruolo...spero che anche pippo sia della stessa idea prima o poi



io credo che la nostra rosa non sia adeguata/pronta a un 4 2 3 1, non ci sono le basi, le qualità tecniche e il fiato. A favore del modulo posso dire che abbiamo una partita a settimana, ma lo ritengo comunque inadeguato, anche se sulla carta e all'occhio possa sembrare la miglior soluzione


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (4 Settembre 2014)

Domani Silvio ancora a Milanello....vediamo se dopo Abate riesce a resuscitare qualcun altro


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Van Ginkel arriverà alla partita con 4-5 allenamenti con il Milan credo.
Muntari De Jong Bonaventura. Spero sia così.


----------



## Davidinho22 (5 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Domani Silvio ancora a Milanello....vediamo se dopo Abate riesce a resuscitare qualcun altro



Abate rimane comunque veramente imbarazzante, fa delle entrate in difesa veramente assurde, un pericolo costante... per il milan


----------



## Mou (5 Settembre 2014)

Mi sono fatto un giro su un forum di tifosi del Parma per leggere le loro previsioni su questo match e sulla stagione in generale. Mi sembrano speranzosi, e io direi senza nessun motivo: sperano in un Biabiany "incattivito" dal trattamento ricevuto in sede di mercato, in Cassano, nei milanisti stanchi per gli impegni con le Nazionali...
Il Parma visto a Cesena è da Serie B.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Settembre 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Mi sono fatto un giro su un forum di tifosi del Parma per leggere le loro previsioni su questo match e sulla stagione in generale. Mi sembrano speranzosi, e io direi senza nessun motivo: sperano in un Biabiany "incattivito" dal trattamento ricevuto in sede di mercato, in Cassano, nei milanisti stanchi per gli impegni con le Nazionali...
> Il Parma visto a Cesena è da Serie B.



Sono una squadraccia. Giocando solidi in difesa la portiamo a casa.


----------



## iceman. (5 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo che Torres parta dall'inizio...

Menez El SHa
.............Torres


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2014)

Vista la nostra partenza e vista quella del Parma dovrebbe essere un 2 ma non mi meraviglierei se i nostri facessero subito il primo passo falso. La partenza con la Lazio è stata troppo sprint.


----------



## medjai (5 Settembre 2014)

Se vinciamo questa e non cademo contro la Rube, dopo abbiamo un buon calendario per fare punti e essere in primi posti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Settembre 2014)

Sono molto pessimista,questa partita mi ricorda la vigilia di Cesena-Milan.

Partiamo TROPPO favoriti.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sono molto pessimista,questa partita mi ricorda la vigilia di Cesena-Milan.
> 
> Partiamo TROPPO favoriti.



Mah ogni partita fa storia a sè. Se in difesa non facciamo idiozie la portiamo a casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sono molto pessimista,questa partita mi ricorda la vigilia di Cesena-Milan.
> 
> Partiamo TROPPO favoriti.



E' un pò diverso, noi eravamo esaltati per Ibra ed il Cesena veniva dalla B. Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo sempre fatto fatica contro le squadre neopromosse all'inizio campionato.
Il parma ha fatto una grande stagione l'anno scorso. E non abbiamo vinto per due volte. Non abbiamo Ibra.
Vediamo. Certo fare 6 punti alle prime due partite sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un pò diverso, noi eravamo esaltati per Ibra ed il Cesena veniva dalla B. Negli ultimi anni, abbiamo sempre fatto fatica contro le squadre neopromosse all'inizio campionato.
> Il parma ha fatto una grande stagione l'anno scorso. E non abbiamo vinto per due volte. Non abbiamo Ibra.
> Vediamo. Certo fare 6 punti alle prime due partite sarebbe ottimo.



Vedo un'analogia con la partita persa contro il Cesena perché anche allora venivamo da una bella vittoria (un sonoro 4-0 rifilato al Lecce) ed eravamo contenti per i nuovi acquisti,che avrebbero dovuto asfaltare gli avversari.
Anch'io sarei contento se riuscissimo a fare 6 punti in due partite,anche perché poi alla terza abbiamo la Juve e quindi sicuramente subiremo una sconfitta (o al massimo rimedieremo un pareggio).



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah ogni partita fa storia a sè. Se in difesa non facciamo idiozie la portiamo a casa.




Ovvio,bisognerebbe fare diverse idiozie per non portare a casa i tre punti contro una squadra oggettivamente scarsa.
Il problema è che Pippo sembra intenzionato a schierare nuovamente Zapata come titolare (e mi sembra il degno erede di Papastathopoulos).


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vedo un'analogia con la partita persa contro il Cesena perché anche allora venivamo da una bella vittoria (un sonoro 4-0 rifilato al Lecce) ed eravamo contenti per i nuovi acquisti,che avrebbero dovuto asfaltare gli avversari.
> Anch'io sarei contento se riuscissimo a fare 6 punti in due partite,anche perché poi alla terza abbiamo la Juve e quindi sicuramente subiremo una sconfitta (o al massimo rimedieremo un pareggio).
> 
> 
> ...



vai tranquillo non abbiamo più l'effetto allegri  era riuscito a fare 8 punti in 5 partite con: Ibra, Pato, robinho, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi, Boateng.


----------



## Davidinho22 (6 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vedo un'analogia con la partita persa contro il Cesena perché anche allora venivamo da una bella vittoria (un sonoro 4-0 rifilato al Lecce) ed eravamo contenti per i nuovi acquisti,che avrebbero dovuto asfaltare gli avversari.
> Anch'io sarei contento se riuscissimo a fare 6 punti in due partite,anche perché poi alla terza abbiamo la Juve e quindi sicuramente subiremo una sconfitta (o al massimo rimedieremo un pareggio).



non sarei così pessimista per quanto riguarda la juve, certo, non cavalco tutto questo entusiasmo, ma è bene che scendiamo in campo sempre col coltello fra i denti sapendo che possiamo farcela


----------



## Corpsegrinder (6 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> vai tranquillo non abbiamo più l'effetto allegri  era riuscito a fare 8 punti in 5 partite con: Ibra, Pato, robinho, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi, Boateng.


Ah vero,che sofferenza quelle partite. Tutti 1-0 tiratissimi con Parma,Genoa e Chievo 



Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> non sarei così pessimista per quanto riguarda la juve, certo, non cavalco tutto questo entusiasmo, ma è bene che scendiamo in campo sempre col coltello fra i denti sapendo che possiamo farcela



Non so,la Juve,nonostante Allegri,è comunque due spanne sopra a noi. Io firmerei per un pareggio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sono molto pessimista,questa partita mi ricorda la vigilia di Cesena-Milan.
> 
> Partiamo TROPPO favoriti.



si..stiamo diventando un po troppo ottimisti e quando siamo cosi di solito non ci aspetta nulla di buono..


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me sarà una partita molto tirata, sofferta.
Se saremo bravi in difesa la porteremo a casa.


----------



## davoreb (6 Settembre 2014)

3-0
torres
el sha
torres


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2014)

Autogol di Biabiany e vinciamo.


----------



## peppe75 (6 Settembre 2014)

Non vedo l'ora che sia domenica..speriamo bene...vorrei tanto tanto un'altra vittoria!!


----------



## 666psycho (7 Settembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Autogol di Biabiany e vinciamo.


----------



## Shevchenko (7 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si..stiamo diventando un po troppo ottimisti e quando siamo cosi di solito non ci aspetta nulla di buono..



Concordo.
Bisogna stare coi piedi per terra!


----------



## 666psycho (8 Settembre 2014)

vincere questa partita può essere molto benefico per lo scontro con juve...saremo mentalmente al top e caricatissimi! ma bisogna rimanere cauti..


----------



## Denni90 (8 Settembre 2014)

siete troppo pessimisti ... nn vincere con questo parma sarebbe delittuoso...


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2014)

*Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*


----------



## Lorenzo (8 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



Mi chiedo perchè la Gazzetta debba pubblicarle una settimana prima della partita...
Formazione totalmente inventata, mancano tutti i nuovi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo perchè la Gazzetta debba pubblicarle una settimana prima della partita...
> Formazione totalmente inventata, mancano tutti i nuovi.



infatti e non credo che giochi bonera al centro..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti e non credo che giochi bonera al centro..



Certo che se Ramì non gioca neanche stavolta vuol dire che è sotto nelle gerarchie.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Certo che se Ramì non gioca neanche stavolta vuol dire che è sotto nelle gerarchie.



secondo me rami al momento è il vice alex, sono due giocatori un po simili, forse quando sarà in più in forma il francese li vedremo anche assieme perchè sa anche essere veloce nel recupero ma adesso credo di no..


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me rami al momento è il vice alex, sono due giocatori un po simili, forse quando sarà in più in forma il francese li vedremo anche assieme perchè sa anche essere veloce nel recupero ma adesso credo di no..



Mah però se è in panchin ancora comincio a dubitare che sia un problema di condizione, ma una scelta tecnica.


----------



## Principe (8 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



Basta con questo bonera ma scherziamo ? Ma sta male Inzaghi ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mah però se è in panchin ancora comincio a dubitare che sia un problema di condizione, ma una scelta tecnica.



è più un problema di caratterisitiche che non si completano bene con alex, magari quando saranno tutti e due al massimo della forma li potremmo vedere anche assieme ma a inizio campionato dubito..


----------



## Principe (8 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è più un problema di caratterisitiche che non si completano bene con alex, magari quando saranno tutti e due al massimo della forma li potremmo vedere anche assieme ma a inizio campionato dubito..


Questo è un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova , rami non è lento , bonera l'altra sera si è fatto infilare 3 volte da candreva che andava 4 volte in più di bonera . Se proprio vuoi parlare di caratteristiche zapata è veloce . Bonera e rami a livello di velocità siamo li, mexes e Alex sono i due più lenti ma in ogni caso bonera non dovrebbe vedere il campo è il più scarso di tutti i difensori che abbiamo tolto zaccardo che neanche lo considero .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



Perchè mai non dovrebbe debuttare Torres? Non capisco.

Su Bonera meglio che me ne sto zitto....


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*


Muntari e/o Poli secondo me sarebbero titolari anche se avessimo preso Di Maria 
Sinceramente credo che giocherà Torres, non vedo il motivo per cui non dovrebbe giocare.
Bonera in campo è uno scandalo, spero giochi Zapata piuttosto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questo è un discorso che lascia il tempo che trova , rami non è lento , bonera l'altra sera si è fatto infilare 3 volte da candreva che andava 4 volte in più di bonera . Se proprio vuoi parlare di caratteristiche zapata è veloce . Bonera e rami a livello di velocità siamo li, mexes e Alex sono i due più lenti ma in ogni caso bonera non dovrebbe vedere il campo è il più scarso di tutti i difensori che abbiamo tolto zaccardo che neanche lo considero .



sono pienamente d'accordo con te, adesso farei giocare zapata, più in la rami alex, bonera nemmeno lo considero..


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



Sarà questa con Torres al posto di Honda, per vanGinkel e Bonaventura bisognerà pazientare ancora, anche se non escludo che Jack possa entrare a partita in corso, anzi, lo ritengo probabile.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, oggi è lunedi, significa che questa formazione è fatta una settimana prima, prematuro.

Prima di giovedi/venerdi che tornano i nazionali credo sia impensabile buttare giu un 11 realistico.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (8 Settembre 2014)

Honda torna giovedì dal giappone quindi sicuramente va in panca...Torres o Pazzini dall'inizio con Menez a destra...a centrocampo probabili i 3 fabbri anche se magari bonaventura in sti giorni riesce a convincere il mister...difesa con de sci a sinistra al posto di Bonera poi i 3 che hanno giocato la prima


----------



## Aragorn (8 Settembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Perchè mai non dovrebbe debuttare Torres? Non capisco.



Colpa del jet lag


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Torres, Van Coso e soprattutto Bonaventura a quanto pare non hanno smaltito il jetlag

Manolas arriva dalla Grecia e tac, titolare. Misteri della fede.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



Bonera?! Perché Rami non dovrebbe giocare?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



ad eccezione di de sciglio che rientra dalla squalifica, è la stessa formazione della giornata scorsa... quindi non credo sia attendibile... secondo me Honda non gioca e giocherà una prima punta, se non sarà Torres sarà Pazzini...

e spero che Poli lasci spazio a Jack o Van Ginkel


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ad eccezione di de sciglio che rientra dalla squalifica, è la stessa formazione della giornata scorsa... quindi non credo sia attendibile... secondo me Honda non gioca e giocherà una prima punta, se non sarà Torres sarà Pazzini...
> 
> e spero che Poli lasci spazio a Jack o Van Ginkel



Honda rientra venerdi dalla nazionale, dubito fortemente giochi, concordo! Uno tra Torres e Bonaventura credo giochi di certo!


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Settembre 2014)

nel dubbio Biabiacoso lo schiero al fantacalcio


----------



## Dexter (9 Settembre 2014)

Sarebbe una formazione imbarazzante.


----------



## Jino (9 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una formazione imbarazzante.



Beh la stessa che è stata tutt'altro che imbarazzante alla prima! 

Certo al Tardini sarà una partita molto diversa, la palla ce l'avremo molto di più noi, ci saranno sicuramente meno spazi e contropiedi, a meno che la gara non si sblocchi subito in nostro favore.


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh la stessa che è stata tutt'altro che imbarazzante alla prima!
> 
> Certo al Tardini sarà una partita molto diversa, la palla ce l'avremo molto di più noi, ci saranno sicuramente meno spazi e contropiedi, a meno che la gara non si sblocchi subito in nostro favore.



non lo so, il parma non è una squadra che si chiude tutta dietro soprattutto in casa..


----------



## Davidinho22 (10 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Probabili formazze secondo la GdS:*



per ora è davvero inutile parlare di probabili formazioni, sono tutte campate in aria. Se ne inizierà a discutere su "basi veritiere" a partire dal rientro dei nazionali e del seguente allenamento...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2014)

La formazione GdS sembra un po fatta a caso.

Niente Zapata dopo la buona prova contro la Lazio, stesso centrocampo e attaco con Honda che rientra Venerdi mentre Bonaventura e Torres erano con la squadra tutto il tempo? Non mi convince proprio.


----------



## pazzomania (10 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ad eccezione di de sciglio che rientra dalla squalifica, è la stessa formazione della giornata scorsa... quindi non credo sia attendibile... secondo me Honda non gioca e giocherà una prima punta, se non sarà Torres sarà Pazzini...
> 
> e spero che Poli lasci spazio a Jack o Van Ginkel





Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> per ora è davvero inutile parlare di probabili formazioni, sono tutte campate in aria. Se ne inizierà a discutere su "basi veritiere" a partire dal rientro dei nazionali e del seguente allenamento...





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La formazione GdS sembra un po fatta a caso.
> 
> Niente Zapata dopo la buona prova contro la Lazio, stesso centrocampo e attaco con Honda che rientra Venerdi mentre Bonaventura e Torres erano con la squadra tutto il tempo? Non mi convince proprio.



Ve lo dico da anni e anni di malattia per il Fantacalcio 

Nessun giocatore serio di fantacalcio guarderà mai le formazioni della Gazzetta!


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo Tuttosport Torres potrebbe esordire dal primo minuto contro il Parma. Lo spagnolo sembra essersi inserito alla perfezione negli schemi di Inzaghi e dato che Honda dovrebbe tornare solo giovedì a Milanello, l'ex Chelsea dovrebbe affiancare Menez ed Elsha nel tridente di domenica sera.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Torres potrebbe esordire dal primo minuto contro il Parma. Lo spagnolo sembra essersi inserito alla perfezione negli schemi di Inzaghi e dato che Honda dovrebbe tornare solo giovedì a Milanello, l'ex Chelsea dovrebbe affiancare Menez ed Elsha nel tridente di domenica sera.*



spettacolo


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Settembre 2014)

mi piacerebbe veder giocare anche bonaventura , magari dietro alle punte ....una specie di 4231..


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Torres potrebbe esordire dal primo minuto contro il Parma. Lo spagnolo sembra essersi inserito alla perfezione negli schemi di Inzaghi e dato che Honda dovrebbe tornare solo giovedì a Milanello, l'ex Chelsea dovrebbe affiancare Menez ed Elsha nel tridente di domenica sera.*



che sarebbe FINALMENTE la cosa più logica


----------



## Denni90 (10 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport Torres potrebbe esordire dal primo minuto contro il Parma. Lo spagnolo sembra essersi inserito alla perfezione negli schemi di Inzaghi e dato che Honda dovrebbe tornare solo giovedì a Milanello, l'ex Chelsea dovrebbe affiancare Menez ed Elsha nel tridente di domenica sera.*



io ho letto ieri che honda è già a milanello e oggi si allena con la squadra...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez
Abate - Alex - Zapata - De Sciglio
Muntari - De Jong - Bonaventura
Menez - Torres - El Shaarawy

Spero che giochiamo con questa formazione. Questa mi sembra in grado di portare a case i punti da Parma. Sicuramente in Difesa non c'e posto per due centrali lenti quando un giocatore del Parma si chiama Biabiany.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> io ho letto ieri che honda è già a milanello e oggi si allena con la squadra...



Infatti. È già a Milanello e si sta regolarmente allenando.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2014)

Da vincere assolutamente anche per "vendicare" le due sconfitte della scorsa stagione, per me Inzaghi schiererà lo stesso terzetto in attacco e nella ripresa farà entrare Torres.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2014)

*Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:

PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45

Parma (4-3-3): Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Jorquera, Lodi, Acquah; Biabiany, Cassano, Belfodil

MILAN  (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Bonera, Alex, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Settembre 2014)

Non e' possibile giocare senza una prima punta. Pensavo che la formazione in attacco vista contro la Lazio era per via dell'emergenza in quel reparto, ma ora che c'e' Torres che senso ha mettere Menez prima punta che non e' il suo ruolo ?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Non e' possibile giocare senza una prima punta. Pensavo che la formazione in attacco vista contro la Lazio era per via dell'emergenza in quel reparto, ma ora che c'e' Torres che senso ha mettere Menez prima punta che non e' il suo ruolo ?



Evidentemente Torres ad oggi è indecente.


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



comunque sportmediaset ammette sinceramente che è quasi impossibile leggere della formazione del milan a parma, in quanto inzaghi ha molte idee, vorrebbe anche inserire subito bonaventura e magari anche cambiare modulo. Detto questo io sono per un 4 3 3, con assolutamente jack a centrocampo e in attacco se proprio non sono convinti lasciare menez falso nueve


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> comunque sportmediaset ammette sinceramente che è quasi impossibile leggere della formazione del milan a parma, in quanto inzaghi ha molte idee, vorrebbe anche inserire subito bonaventura e magari anche cambiare modulo. Detto questo io sono per un 4 3 3, con assolutamente jack a centrocampo e in attacco se proprio non sono convinti lasciare menez falso nueve



Condivido. Però non mi stupirei se riconfermasse gli 11 della prima.


----------



## Stex (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente Torres ad oggi è indecente.



Ma se ha fatto i test ed e ok. poi son 2 settimane che si allena da noi e un mese col chelsea... dai mo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



Da noi i giocatori nuovi ci mettono settimane per esordire,per motivi misteriosi.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Stex ha scritto:


> Ma se ha fatto i test ed e ok. poi son 2 settimane che si allena da noi e un mese col chelsea... dai mo.



Appunto, è una scelta tecnica, non fisica. Ma qui tutti danno per scontato che Torres sia meglio di menez.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Appunto, è una scelta tecnica, non fisica. Ma qui tutti danno per scontato che Torres sia meglio di menez.



ma sono ruoli diversi, menez giocherebbe comunque..è che vuole ricnofermare la formazione che ha fatto bene alla prima senza stravolgere, i nuovi li inserisce piano piano..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma sono ruoli diversi, menez giocherebbe comunque..è che vuole ricnofermare la formazione che ha fatto bene alla prima senza stravolgere, i nuovi li inserisce piano piano..



Sarebbe secondo me una scelta sciocca. Se possono fare bene alla causa dovrebbero giocare fin da subito, anche perchè con la Lazio non abbiamo vinto 5 a 0.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe secondo me una scelta sciocca. Se possono fare bene alla causa dovrebbero giocare fin da subito, anche perchè con la Lazio non abbiamo vinto 5 a 0.



è vero ma se riaprti dalla formazione che ha fatto bene contro la lazio dai un bel segnale al gruppo più che altro, dimostri che il posto tutti se lo devono meritare sul campo, non è che due giocatori che arrivano l'ultimo giorno subito diventato titolari come se niente fosse, da questo punto di vista secondo me è giusto..


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è vero ma se riaprti dalla formazione che ha fatto bene contro la lazio dai un bel segnale al gruppo più che altro, dimostri che il posto tutti se lo devono meritare sul campo, non è che due giocatori che arrivano l'ultimo giorno subito diventato titolari come se niente fosse, da questo punto di vista secondo me è giusto..



è giusto per giocatori come Bonaventura e Van Ginkel, che non hanno dimostrato cose nettamente migliori dei titolari in carriera. Torres, se sta bene, è palese che debba giocare. Se non gioca è un errore, o perchè si sono accorti di qualcosa.


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è giusto per giocatori come Bonaventura e Van Ginkel, che non hanno dimostrato cose nettamente migliori dei titolari in carriera. Torres, se sta bene, è palese che debba giocare. Se non gioca è un errore, o perchè si sono accorti di qualcosa.



io non credo che torres non giochi, secondo me parte titolare..


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2014)

*Sarà Massa l'arbitro di Parma-Milan.*


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è giusto per giocatori come Bonaventura e Van Ginkel, che non hanno dimostrato cose nettamente migliori dei titolari in carriera. Torres, se sta bene, è palese che debba giocare. Se non gioca è un errore, o perchè si sono accorti di qualcosa.




Vista non solo la buona prestazione ma anche lo stile di gioco che contro la Lazio ha funzionato perfettamente, per Inzaghi è necessario vedere come si comporta la squadra con più o meno gli stessi uomini contro un avversario differente. E' anche un modo per cautelare i nuovi arrivati (purtroppo questo è lo scotto da pagare quando si fa il mercato negli ultimi giorni) in caso di una brutta partita (un pareggio risicato o una sconfitta).
Succederebbero troppi casini perdendo contro il Parma e buttando nella mischia Torres, Bonaventura e Van Ginkel dal primo minuto.
Mettiamo che c'è Torres dall'inizio e l'attacco gira male. Per Inzaghi sarebbe difficile capire al 100% se è Torres a sbagliare i movimenti o se sono i compagni che non lo sfruttano come dovrebbe; per gran parte dei tifosi finirebbe invece per essere colpa solo di Fernando.

Inoltre c'è solo un giocatore che Inzaghi considera imprescindibile per l'attacco, e cioè El Shaarawy. Tutti gli altri li vedremo ruotare, in base allo stato di forma dei singoli giocatori e all'avversario da affrontare, in base a cosa si riterrà opportuno più fare tra il giocare con Menez falso nueve, Torres prima punta o perfino co un 4-2-3-1 (schieramento che Inzaghi sta provando da tempo in allenamento).

C'è chi si chiede perchè allora non giocare con Menez e Torres assieme al Elsha mandando Honda in panchina, ma Inzaghi ha molta considerazione del giapponese. E' il miglior battitore dei calci da fermo che abbiamo e Inzaghi lavora molto nello sfruttare al meglio le palle inattive; è inoltre molto utile nello smistare palloni per gli altri attaccanti e sulla fascia. In questo il giocatore più simile a Honda è Van Ginkel, tuttavia Van Ginkel non è uno specialista dei calci da fermo.

Il punto di forza e al tempo stesso il punto debole della nostra rosa è che non abbiamo doppioni, ma degli attori che offrono un'interpretazione unica che nessun altro può replicare. Quello che uno può dare, un altro non lo dà. Credo che Inzaghi saprà dare risalto a questa caratteristica della rosa imprimendo una condizione di imprevedibilità che metterà molto in difficoltà gli avversari.


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2014)

Intanto altro infortunio per Elsha.
Speriamo che rientri per la Juve.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo Sportmediaset Inzaghi starebbe meditando per il 4-3-3, inserendo un Torres in formissima dall'inizio al posto di Elsha, dolorante alla caviglia destra. Ecco le probabili formazze:

Parma (4-3-3): Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Jorquera, Lodi, Acquah; Biabiany, Cassano, Belfodil
A disp.: Iacobucci, Cordaz, De Ceglie, Costa, Ristovski, Felipe, Coda, Mendes, Lucas Souza, Galloppa, Mauri, Palladino. All.: Donadoni
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Pozzi

MILAN (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Zapata, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Torres, Menez,
A disp.: Abbiati, Agazzi, Mexes, Bonera, Rami, Armero, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Essien, Niang, El Shaarawy, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Montolivo*


----------



## Aron (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Inzaghi starebbe meditando per il 4-3-3, inserendo un Torres in formissima dall'inizio al posto di Elsha, dolorante alla caviglia destra. Ecco le probabili formazze:
> 
> Parma (4-3-3): Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Jorquera, Lodi, Acquah; Biabiany, Cassano, Belfodil
> A disp.: Iacobucci, Cordaz, De Ceglie, Costa, Ristovski, Felipe, Coda, Mendes, Lucas Souza, Galloppa, Mauri, Palladino. All.: Donadoni
> ...



L'infortunio di Elsha cambia le cose. 
A questo punto salgono le probabilità di vedere Torres titolare. 
Ritengo che a centrocampo vedremo comunque uno tra Bonaventura e Van Ginkel.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Inzaghi starebbe meditando per il 4-3-3, inserendo un Torres in formissima dall'inizio al posto di Elsha, dolorante alla caviglia destra. Ecco le probabili formazze:
> 
> Parma (4-3-3): Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Jorquera, Lodi, Acquah; Biabiany, Cassano, Belfodil
> A disp.: Iacobucci, Cordaz, De Ceglie, Costa, Ristovski, Felipe, Coda, Mendes, Lucas Souza, Galloppa, Mauri, Palladino. All.: Donadoni
> ...



*Secondo la Gazzetta di Parma Biabiany soffrirebbe di un fastidio muscolare che dovrebbe fargli saltare oltre la gara col Milan, anche altre sfide di campionato. OUT anche Palladino. Recuperati, anche se non al massimo, Cassano e Paletta (specie il barese, in ritardo evidente di condizione).*


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset Inzaghi starebbe meditando per il 4-3-3, inserendo un Torres in formissima dall'inizio al posto di Elsha, dolorante alla caviglia destra. Ecco le probabili formazze:
> 
> Parma (4-3-3): Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, Gobbi; Jorquera, Lodi, Acquah; Biabiany, Cassano, Belfodil
> A disp.: Iacobucci, Cordaz, De Ceglie, Costa, Ristovski, Felipe, Coda, Mendes, Lucas Souza, Galloppa, Mauri, Palladino. All.: Donadoni
> ...



Che bel jolly che abbiamo comprato con Menez


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Settembre 2014)

Si però non è possibile essere così masochisti mamma mia...ma cosa lo abbiamo preso a fare bonaventura se non lo fai giocare???....ma che senso ha riproporre sto centrocampo imbarazzante???...mamma mia che 2 palle...sempre e solo fabbri e zero gioco....


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2014)

Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel




Strano che dopo la bella prestazione contro la Lazio,Zapata sia fuori


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Strano che dopo la bella prestazione contro la Lazio,Zapata sia fuori



E assurdo, cosi come rivedere Muntari, De Jong e 'l invisibile Poli che e un Nocerino piu giovane.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel




Bonera


----------



## Aron (12 Settembre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Strano che dopo la bella prestazione contro la Lazio,Zapata sia fuori



Le previsioni di formazione di Milan Channel per quanto siano in teoria le più attendibili non si rivelano sempre veritiere.

Se Bonera gioca è solo perchè Inzaghi crede al goal dell'ex.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel



Cioè ma Bonera per quale motivo dovrebbe giocare?!


----------



## aleslash (12 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè ma Bonera per quale motivo dovrebbe giocare?!


È il preferito di inzaghi


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> È il preferito di inzaghi


----------



## cedgenin (12 Settembre 2014)

Mio pronostico per questa partita. 1-1 final al 90' poi Biabiany fa fallo su Zaccardo, calcio di rigore per noi, rosso per Biabiany e Zaccardo che fa il cucchiaio per far vincere il Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Settembre 2014)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè ma Bonera per quale motivo dovrebbe giocare?!



è incredibile, ma perchè pippooo


----------



## Nicco (12 Settembre 2014)

Honda a destra e Menez a sinistra...mmm...per rientrare sul piede buono? Non mi convince, li invertirei.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel


L'unica scelta incomprensibile è Bonera. Perché?
Il resto può essere condivisibile, anche se avrei fatto giocare Jack (sulla sinistra) al posto di Honda con Menez a destra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Io avrei più da ridire sul centrocampo che sulla presenza di Bonera, onestamente.


----------



## MAS GAVINO (12 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1562]MAS GAVINO[/MENTION] per favore siamo in un forum di Milan.. evitiamo certe uscite


----------



## Denni90 (12 Settembre 2014)

per vincere vinciamo ... ma bonera perchè?


----------



## Aron (12 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> per vincere vinciamo ... ma bonera perchè?



Perchè Bonera è in forma (e vabbè...Un po' zaccheroniana come filosofia) e perchè Inzaghi crede al classico goal dell'ex.


----------



## medjai (12 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Perchè Bonera è in forma (e vabbè...Un po' zaccheroniana come filosofia) e perchè Inzaghi crede al classico goal dell'ex.



Bibiany conta come ex?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel



vi scandalizzate per Bonera ma il vero scandalo è il centrocampo visto gli acquisti che abbiamo fatto, si vede che devono smaltire il jetlag


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel





Nicco ha scritto:


> Honda a destra e Menez a sinistra...mmm...per rientrare sul piede buono? Non mi convince, li invertirei.



Ma no, quelle sono le loro posizione naturali.


----------



## Julian Ross (12 Settembre 2014)

Io l'avevo detto che con Rami deve essere successo qualcosa.

Bonera è inguardabile e invece ora, dopo aver speso quattrini per Rami (considerato il nostro miglior difensore lo scorso anno, a ragione), gioca sempre.

Due settimane fa mi era stato risposto che Adil non era ancora in forma, ma adesso la scusa non vale più, sono scelte tecniche (magari con una spinta dall'alto...visto che Rami lo volevamno cedere..).


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel





Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Io l'avevo detto che con Rami deve essere successo qualcosa.
> 
> Bonera è inguardabile e invece ora, dopo aver speso quattrini per Rami (considerato il nostro miglior difensore lo scorso anno, a ragione), gioca sempre.
> 
> Due settimane fa mi era stato risposto che Adil non era ancora in forma, ma adesso la scusa non vale più, sono scelte tecniche (magari con una spinta dall'alto...visto che Rami lo volevamno cedere..).


Effettivamente ora qualcosa non quadra. Però non farlo giocare per poi cederlo sarebbe controproducente. Mah, vedremo....


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, non deprimiamoci per la formazione dai.

Van Ginkel e Bonaventura anche per armonia dello spogliatoio, non possono subito far fuori Poli e Muntari.

Secondo me verranno inseriti dopo la partita con la Juve, IMHO


----------



## Doctore (12 Settembre 2014)

ma perche non gioca zapata?


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco la probabile formazione del Milan secondo Milan Channel



*Secondo Sportmediaset al centro della difesa oltre a Alex è ballottaggio Rami-Zapata.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (12 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> vi scandalizzate per Bonera ma il vero scandalo è il centrocampo visto gli acquisti che abbiamo fatto, si vede che devono smaltire il jetlag



Ah, non dimenticare che a Milano i giocatori devono sempre 'ambientarsi in Italia', 'ritrovare la condizione', 'conoscere il calcio italiano' e 'non sono da responsabilizzare subito'. 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non deprimiamoci per la formazione dai.
> 
> Van Ginkel e Bonaventura anche per armonia dello spogliatoio, non possono subito far fuori Poli e Muntari.
> 
> Secondo me verranno inseriti dopo la partita con la Juve, IMHO



Parliamo di Poli e Muntari, non Messi e Di Maria. Si tratta di due giocatori che in ogni squadra di livello serio al massimo fanno la panchina, ma onestamente anche quella possibilita non mi sembra assai probabile. Almeno uni dei due e da relegare subito in panchina, a Parma direi Poli.

Proprio in vista della partita della Juve e importante gia integrare Bonaventura o Van Ginkel, il primo e stato con la squadra da quando e stato acquistato. Di sicuro sarebbe una follia continuare con Poli, De Jong e Muntari anche nella partita con la Juventus.


----------



## pazzomania (12 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ah, non dimenticare che a Milano i giocatori devono sempre 'ambientarsi in Italia', 'ritrovare la condizione', 'conoscere il calcio italiano' e 'non sono da responsabilizzare subito'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Van Ginkel in fondo si allena da Giorni 2 a Milanello.

Bonaventura temo che da cc sia tutto da valutare...ma ci credo.


----------



## cedgenin (12 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset al centro della difesa oltre a Alex è ballottaggio Rami-Zapata.*



Spero che sarà Zapata il titolare al fianco di Alex come contro la Lazio dove loro due hanno fatto una bellissima partita.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (12 Settembre 2014)

E' quasi sicuro ormai che Stephan salterà questa gara. Peccato, è fondamentale per il nostro gioco! Sarà davvero dura.


----------



## MAS GAVINO (12 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## dottor Totem (12 Settembre 2014)

Ma seriamente credete che bonaventura e van ginkel vedranno il campo? Tenendo il trio di riferimento montolivo. dejong. muntari che bene o male giocano sempre le loro 30-35 partite giocheranno forse in coppa italia o se si fa male uno dei tre.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (12 Settembre 2014)

Jack entra nella ripresa magari, ma per dare un cambio a uno davanti. C'è Essien pronto a subentrare a centrocampo


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2014)

*Milan Channel: Elsha sta bene e a Parma potrebbe esserci. La decisione definitiva verrà presa solo domani.*


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Elsha sta bene e a Parma potrebbe esserci. La decisione definitiva verrà presa solo domani.*



Come detto di là bella notizia. Per me deve giocare se sta bene, deve acquisire fiducia nel suo fisico, uno stop può demoralizzarlo.


----------



## davoreb (12 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Come detto di là bella notizia. Per me deve giocare se sta bene, deve acquisire fiducia nel suo fisico, uno stop può demoralizzarlo.



sono d'accordo, soprattutto dopo essere stato fuori un anno.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Elsha sta bene e a Parma potrebbe esserci. La decisione definitiva verrà presa solo domani.*


Meno male.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Elsha sta bene e a Parma potrebbe esserci. La decisione definitiva verrà presa solo domani.*



Non lo rischierei inutilmente. Si potrebbe convocarlo ma lasciarlo in panchina.
Se questa squadra è competitiva (almeno dalla metà campo in su), allora è giusto non sottostimare gli altri componenti della rosa. Per battere il Parma si presume che Menez, Torres e Honda siano sufficienti. 

Bonaventura, a dispetto delle notizie di questi giorni, io dico che sarà titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2014)

*Formazze secondo la GdS:
*


----------



## Mille e una notte (13 Settembre 2014)

In pratica Bonera si sposta al centro al posto di Zapata. De sciglio al posto di Bonera.
Torniamo a giocare con una vera punta -Torres-...mentre Menez si sposta nella zona di El shaarawy.

Tra i probabili a subentrare dalla panchina penso Bonaventura,Essien,Armero,Niang. Van Ginkel imho non lo mette


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2014)

Odio ammetterlo ma muntari(piu che altro per muntari)e de jong mi sembrano delle certezze in questo momento...avrei provato van ginkel ma sono contento che pippo dia una chance a poli.
Ma perche dobbiamo sorbirci la tassa bonera?Questa cosa mi fa impazzire.


----------



## Julian Ross (13 Settembre 2014)

Io non capisco però il senso di tenere Mastour in tribuna, senza nemmeno prestarlo a Brocchi quando non è convocato.
Giocare, anche se in Primavera, è sempre meglio rispetto al non farlo.


----------



## peppe75 (13 Settembre 2014)

Io ho cmq sensazioni positive...poi più che Torres...a me piace vedere Jack!


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Formazze secondo la GdS:
> *



Ma perchè Bonera titolare?? Non è possibile


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Formazze secondo la GdS:
> *



Io avrei schierato Menez a destra e Bonaventura a sinistra, visto che Hobda ha giocato con la nazionale


Poi dietro condivido qualsiasi scelta non sia Zapata


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Formazze secondo la GdS:
> *





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io avrei schierato Menez a destra e Bonaventura a sinistra, visto che Hobda ha giocato con la nazionale
> 
> 
> Poi dietro condivido qualsiasi scelta non sia Zapata


Anch'io.
Probabilmente vuole ripartire dal centrocampo in su dalla formazione che ha battuto la Lazio (con l'innesto di Torres al posto di Elsha), ma Jack entrerà sicuramente a partita in corso. Non capisco solamente perché Bonera e non Zapata, se proprio Rami non lo vede o è fuori forma.
Farà il suo esordio pure il One Direction oranje


----------



## The P (13 Settembre 2014)

Il centrocampo non mi piace. Vorrei almeno un giocatore in più di qualità e Poli non rende al meglio a destra. Tuttavia fiducia a Pippo. Se mi schiera 3 mediano e mi fa gioco mi importa poco. Se mi schiera tre mediani e non facciamo due passaggi di fila (come con allegri) allora lì mi infastidisco.

Comunque mi lascia l'amaro in bocca vedere che, come contro la Lazio, non c'è un gap così grosso tra le due formazioni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Settembre 2014)

zapata o bonera....per me siamo li...mi preoccupa più l assenza del faraone.
Ha ragione a cambiare gradualmente per me ,la coesione del gruppo per noi è fondamentale.Se jack e l olandese hanno qualità avranno sicuramente il loro spazio,soprattutto jack.Non mi interessa con chi...voglio i tre punti domani.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Formazze secondo la GdS:
> *



Bonera quindi è la tassa per quest'anno?
Speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che vedo quel centrocampo...


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bonera quindi è la tassa per quest'anno?
> Speriamo che sia l'ultima volta che vedo quel centrocampo...



Perché? Non ti gusta?


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Fondamentale vincere, per noi quest'anno devono essere tutte finali!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2014)

*Inzaghi su El Shaarawy: "Il giocatore non sarà convocato per la trasferta contro il Parma, speravo di convocarlo almeno per la panchina ma il giocatore non sta bene". *


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Formazze secondo la GdS:
> *



Bonera titolare... io non ho davvero parole
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] lo avevi previsto già in estate


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi su El Shaarawy: "Il giocatore non sarà convocato per la trasferta contro il Parma, speravo di convocarlo almeno per la panchina ma il giocatore non sta bene". *



Dispiace ma è giusto cosi!


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi su El Shaarawy: "Il giocatore non sarà convocato per la trasferta contro il Parma, speravo di convocarlo almeno per la panchina ma il giocatore non sta bene". *



Meglio non rischiare, che già è fatto di ricotta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Inzaghi su El Shaarawy: "Il giocatore non sarà convocato per la trasferta contro il Parma, speravo di convocarlo almeno per la panchina ma il giocatore non sta bene". *


Speriamo non sia niente di grave.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Speriamo non sia niente di grave.



Non parlano di niente di grave, ma comunque quando si tratta di caviglie (purtroppo sono assai esperto) è sempre meglio non forzare


----------



## Fabriman94 (13 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non parlano di niente di grave, ma comunque quando si tratta di caviglie (purtroppo sono assai esperto) è sempre meglio non forzare


Boh, neanche l'infortunio dell'anno scorso sembrava chissàcosa ed è mancato un anno intero. Speriamo quest'anno le cose vadano diversamente.


----------



## Jino (13 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Boh, neanche l'infortunio dell'anno scorso sembrava chissàcosa ed è mancato un anno intero. Speriamo quest'anno le cose vadano diversamente.



Beh quello dello scorso anno era una frattura, io l'avevo detto subito che non era una cosa da poco, poi certo non avrei mai pensato potesse tenerlo fuori un anno, ma d'altronde hanno sbagliato a curarlo la prima volta con terapia conservativa


----------



## sdaxddx (13 Settembre 2014)

Ma Mastour neanche convocato?? Se non lo convoca nemmeno con le "piccole" allora siamo a cavallo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2014)

*I convocati del Milan: out El Shaarawy, Zaccardo e Mexes*

Abbiati, Agazzi, Lopez, Abate, Albertazzi, Alex, Armero, Bonera, De Sciglio, Rami, Zapata, Bonaventura, Essien, De Jong, Honda, Muntari, Poli, Saponara, Van Ginkel, Menez, Niang, Pazzini, Torres


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

sdaxddx ha scritto:


> Ma Mastour neanche convocato?? Se non lo convoca nemmeno con le "piccole" allora siamo a cavallo.



è un 98, dubito che giocherà mai quest'anno, al massimo debutta in coppa italia qualche minuto..


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Settembre 2014)

*Nell'era dei tre punti a vittoria, ogni volta che il Milan ha vinto le prime due partite (6 punti su 6) poi ha vinto lo scudetto (1995-96 vittorie contro Padova e Udinese, 1998-99 con Bologna e Salernitana, 2003-04 con Ancona e Bologna) oppure la Champions League (2002-03 vittorie contro Modena e Perugia, 2006-07 con Lazio e Parma). *

Questo credo sia uno dei due motivi per cui domani non vinceremo, l'altro è che secondo me l'assenza di El Shaarawy peserà nel tipo di gioco che vuole proporre Inzaghi.


----------



## Julian Ross (13 Settembre 2014)

El Shaarawy comunque è un giocatore un po' troppo tendente ad infortunarsi, speriamo che sia solo un piccolo incidente di percorso...e non una nuova parabola negativa.


----------



## Principe (13 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Bonera titolare?? Non è possibile



Bonera titolare muntari titolare poli titolare , con questa mentalità non andiamo molto lontano . Avrei messo quanto meno van ginkel e ovviamente senza elsha servirebbe uno veloce davanti.


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Nell'era dei tre punti a vittoria, ogni volta che il Milan ha vinto le prime due partite (6 punti su 6) poi ha vinto lo scudetto (1995-96 vittorie contro Padova e Udinese, 1998-99 con Bologna e Salernitana, 2003-04 con Ancona e Bologna) oppure la Champions League (2002-03 vittorie contro Modena e Perugia, 2006-07 con Lazio e Parma). *
> 
> Questo credo sia uno dei due motivi per cui domani non vinceremo, l'altro è che secondo me l'assenza di El Shaarawy peserà nel tipo di gioco che vuole proporre Inzaghi.


nemmeno con 10 vittorie di fila vinciamo lo scudetto


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Bonera titolare muntari titolare poli titolare , con questa mentalità non andiamo molto lontano . Avrei messo quanto meno van ginkel e ovviamente senza elsha servirebbe uno veloce davanti.



niang


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Settembre 2014)

Niente da fare...solo e sempre fabbri...voleva la qualità e mette i fabbri...ora pure Torres in dubbio per giocare ancora col falso nueve  ...è assurdo non trovare un allenatore che sappia mettere i giocatori giusti...tutti sappiamo che ci vuole qualità e giochiamo sempre e solo con zappatori...che 2 maroni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Niente da fare...solo e sempre fabbri...voleva la qualità e mette i fabbri...ora pure Torres in dubbio per giocare ancora col falso nueve  ...è assurdo non trovare un allenatore che sappia mettere i giocatori giusti...tutti sappiamo che ci vuole qualità e giochiamo sempre e solo con zappatori...che 2 maroni



E sempre la stessa storia. Non si capisce proprio.

Per non parlare di Bonera. La vera mafia del calcio e lui.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Settembre 2014)

sdaxddx ha scritto:


> Ma Mastour neanche convocato?? Se non lo convoca nemmeno con le "piccole" allora siamo a cavallo.



ieri non era neanche con la primavera. Avrà qualche problema pure lui  

Si ma Ramì?????????? perchè non gioca mai?? che ballss queste fissazioni del cavolo oh


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo la Gazzetta, Bonaventura sarebbe favorito su Torres, insieme a Honda e Menez. In difesa confermato Bonera.*


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Settembre 2014)

speriamo che abbia ragione pippo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Bonaventura sarebbe favorito su Torres, insieme a Honda e Menez. In difesa confermato Bonera.*



Sarebbero delle scelte incomprensibili da parte di Inzaghi. Rami come alternativa di Alex va bene solo se hai uno più forte di Bonera. A questo punto gli preferisco pure Zappa...ta. Infine non giocare con una prima punta di ruolo, avendo Torres e Pazzini in panchina, sarebbe da neuro.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Bonaventura sarebbe favorito su Torres, insieme a Honda e Menez. In difesa confermato Bonera.*



Se Torres non gioca questa, vuol dire che è strafinito. Inconcepibile non farlo giocare, altrimenti.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se Torres non gioca questa, vuol dire che è strafinito. Inconcepibile non farlo giocare, altrimenti.



Lo teniamo come arma segreta da usare a sorpresa contro la Giuve


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

*Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:

PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45

Parma (4-3-3): Mirante; Cassani, Paletta, Lucarelli, De Ceglie; Jorquera, Lodi, Acquah; Palladino, Cassano, Belfodil
A disp.: Iacobucci, Cordaz, Gobbi, Costa, Ristovski, Felipe, Coda, Mendes, Lucas Souza, Galloppa, Mauri, Ghezzal. All.: Donadoni
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Mariga, Biabiany

MILAN (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.
A disp.: Abbiati, Agazzi, Albertazzi, Zapata, Rami, Armero, Van Ginkel, Torres, Sapnara, Essien, Niang, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Montolivo, El Shaarawy*


----------



## Hammer (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Agazzi, Albertazzi, Zapata, Rami, Armero, Van Ginkel, Torres, Sapnara, Essien, Niang, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...



Ma cos'è, oh?!?


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



Penso voglia ripetere la partita con la Lazio, sfruttando le ripartenze. Vedremo.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



Se è così Inzaghi non c'ha capito niente. Il Parma non giocherà con 8 uomini davanti la linea della palla come fece follemente la Lazio a San Siro. Serve una prima punta


----------



## Gas (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera titolare


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



A sto punto aveva più senso panchinare Honda e mettere Menez a destra con Torres in messo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...


Vinciamola!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...





Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è, oh?!?





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se è così Inzaghi non c'ha capito niente. Il Parma non giocherà con 8 uomini davanti la linea della palla come fece follemente la Lazio a San Siro. Serve una prima punta



.


----------



## walter 22 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *
> 
> MILAN (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera, De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.
> A disp.: Abbiati, Agazzi, Albertazzi, Zapata, Rami, Armero, Van Ginkel, Torres, Sapnara, Essien, Niang, Pazzini. All.: Inzaghi
> ...



Ho l'impressione che Honda per scelta di marketing giocherà molte partite, io preferivo un tridente con Jack Torres e Menez... mah staremo a vedere.


----------



## raducioiu (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...


Continua a non piacermi l'idea di giocare senza attaccanti. E l'esistenza di Bonera.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia e io che ero pure contento dopo la prima partita...poi mi tocca vedere una formazione del genere


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi incomprensibile


----------



## Nicco (14 Settembre 2014)

Aspetto di vedere il gioco, poi si giudicherà.


----------



## Jino (14 Settembre 2014)

In questo tipo di partita senza punta non la vedo bene, comunque gli do fiducia, staremo a vedere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Inzaghi incomprensibile



Perchè? Squadra che vince non si cambia. L'unico indisponibile della prima è Stephan e per fortuna c'è Bonaventura. Per giocare a Parma mi stan bene due che fan legna come Poli e Muntari.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



Speriamo solo che i risultati gli diano ragione.

La formazione fa schifo.


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2014)

Torres in panchina... perche e un nuovo arrivato... si invece Bonaventura gioca con noi da anni


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...


Ma che cosa dovrebbe significare questa formazione? Cioè Inzaghi come può lontanamente pensare che questa sia la soluzione migliore? A partire da Bonera titolare e per finire con Menez falso nove. Boh!


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2014)

Mi sa che, dopo averlo visto in allenamento, l'entusiasmo per gli stupefacenti test fisici di Torres è andato scemando...


----------



## giovanedave (14 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



Non mi convince per nulla.Il Parma giocherà in 10 dietro il pallone pronti a ripartire,e noi siamo senza punta...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Che schifo di formazione. Non saro mai in grado di capire come Bonera puo ancora giocare da quasi-titolare, un giocatore che farebbe panchina pratticamente dapertutto.

Ma e possibile che al Milano abbiamo sempre allenatori che scelgono tattiche assurde? Leonardo con il famoso ruolo di laterale per Hunterlaar, Allegri che ne ha combinate di tutti colori, Seedorf che dopo una partenza interessante aveva messo Taarabt in panchina senza alcun motivo e ora Inzaghi che nonostante la disponibilita di Torres, Pazzini, Zapata, Rami e Bonaventura gioca senza prima punta, con Bonera e con un centrocampo di livello Allegriano. 

E possibile che non ci sia un allenatore in giro che finalmente va fuori Bonera, gioca con una prima punta e aggiunge un minimo di qualita a centrocampo inserendo Bonaventura? E davvero troppo da pretendere? 

Con la Lazio ha funzionato grazie a El Shaarawy, il gioco della Lazio e un gol nei primi minuti, se oggi non facciamo il gol a caso sara veramente una partita brutta, ma senza dubbio, e poi nel secondo tempo entrano i giocatori che servivano dal inizio. Ovviamente in Italia un secondo tempo dura ca. 10 minuti effetti, percio sara veramente dura. Ma che rogna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Bonaventura sarebbe favorito su Torres, insieme a Honda e Menez. In difesa confermato Bonera.*



Perfino l'empoli almeno una punta la mette, dai Pippo da bravo eh.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè? *Squadra che vince non si cambia*. L'unico indisponibile della prima è Stephan e per fortuna c'è Bonaventura. Per giocare a Parma mi stan bene due che fan legna come Poli e Muntari.



@Roten1986 lasciamo perdere post del genere.


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

*Raga basta con questi piagnistei, non siamo in una forum di neroblu o gobbi!!!*


----------



## numero 3 (14 Settembre 2014)

Io sarò l' unico forse a pensarla cosi'.. ma abbiamo fatto una pessima campagna acquisti e queste saranno le nostre formazioni almeno fino a gennaio.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...




Avrei preferito che si giocasse con il vero 9, ma la prima partita è andata bene. Quindi, almeno per il momento, ha senso continuare così. Speriamo di fare altrettanto bene.


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi si critica la formazione ma nessuno tifa contro.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...



.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

*Si torna on topic. E si parla di CALCIO. *


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

Formazione da squadretta, di certo non per ambire alla CL. A questo punto credo che quel mediocre di Tassotti influisca parecchio sulle scelte dell'allenatore, visto che le formazioni sono sempre uguali. Honda, Muntari e Poli con Bonaventura, Torres, Pazzini e Van Ginkel in panca. Geniale.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...





Dexter ha scritto:


> Formazione da squadretta, di certo non per ambire alla CL. A questo punto credo che quel mediocre di Tassotti influisca parecchio sulle scelte dell'allenatore, visto che le formazioni sono sempre uguali. Honda, Muntari e Poli con Bonaventura, Torres, Pazzini e Van Ginkel in panca. Geniale.



Uno tra Bonaventura e Torres gioca sicuro comunque.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Formazione da squadretta, di certo non per ambire alla CL. A questo punto credo che quel mediocre di Tassotti influisca parecchio sulle scelte dell'allenatore, visto che le formazioni sono sempre uguali. Honda, Muntari e Poli con Bonaventura, Torres, Pazzini e Van Ginkel in panca. Geniale.




Ma no, dai. Non credo che Tassotti abbia tutto questo peso. Credo sia al 100% una decisione di Inzaghi, che al momento si sente più sicuro in questo modo. Oppure, forse, non vuole scoprire le carte prima di Milan - Juve, che è l'appuntamento più importante di questo inizio di stagione.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, dai. Non credo che Tassotti abbia tutto questo peso. Credo sia al 100% una decisione di Inzaghi, che al momento si sente più sicuro in questo modo. Oppure, forse, non vuole scoprire le carte prima di Milan - Juve, che è l'appuntamento più importante di questo inizio di stagione.



Può darsi che Torres non sia ancora al 100% e quindi non in grado di fare l'intera gara.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, dai. Non credo che Tassotti abbia tutto questo peso. Credo sia al 100% una decisione di Inzaghi, che al momento si sente più sicuro in questo modo. Oppure, forse, non vuole scoprire le carte prima di Milan - Juve, che è l'appuntamento più importante di questo inizio di stagione.



Probabilmente si sente ugualmente sicuro di vincere stasera.
Lo metterà a partita in corso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

l'unico motivo per cui fa giocare bonera credo sia il fatto che nel corso della partita può spostarlo dove vuole, può metterlo terzino centrale, può fare con lui la difesa a 3 se entra armero come contro la lazio, altrimenti non si spiega..


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...






Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Può darsi che Torres non sia ancora al 100% e quindi non in grado di fare l'intera gara.



Torres ha fatto tutta la preparazione con il Chelsea e ha pure ottenuto i mega punteggi nei test fisici.
Se non gioca è per scelta tecnica,così come per gli altri nuovi arrivi.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...


*Secondo Tuttosport ci sono alcuni dubbi per Donadoni. Paletta è stato convocato, però si deciderà solo stasera se schierarlo o meno. Davanti ballottaggio De Ceglie-Palladino.*


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'unico motivo per cui fa giocare bonera credo sia il fatto che nel corso della partita può spostarlo dove vuole, può metterlo terzino centrale, può fare con lui la difesa a 3 se entra armero come contro la lazio, altrimenti non si spiega..



Ecco, secondo me, l'unica cosa davvero criticabile è la presenza di Bonera. Una cosa che non riesco a spiegarmi anche se ad Agosto scrissi che sarebbe stato titolare...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Le formazze secondo Sportmediaset di Parma-Milan. Inzaghi sceglie Bonaventura al posto del Nino Torres, pronto a subentrare nella ripresa. Out Elsha, Mastour, Zaccardo e Mexes oltre al lungodegente Montolivo:
> 
> PARMA-MILAN ore 20.45
> 
> ...





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Tuttosport ci sono alcuni dubbi per Donadoni. Paletta è stato convocato, però si deciderà solo stasera se schierarlo o meno. Davanti ballottaggio De Ceglie-Palladino.*



Rimango sempre convinto che alla fine la coppia titolare difensiva sarà Rami-Alex. O almeno lo spero.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Torres ha fatto tutta la preparazione con il Chelsea e ha pure ottenuto i mega punteggi nei test fisici.
> Se non gioca è per scelta tecnica,così come per gli altri nuovi arrivi.



La cosa che più mi da fastidio è che ogni nuovo acquisto non può mai partire titolare... se uno è forte, gioca e basta. Altro che problemi di ambientamento.
Per quanto riguarda la forma, siamo a metà settembre... sarebbe scandaloso che ci siano giocatori ancora non in forma.

In ogni caso, Inzaghi deve capire che non può giocare solo di contropiede e ripartenze... soprattutto in casa delle piccole, e soprattutto stasera che manca Elsha.


----------



## Milo (14 Settembre 2014)

ma Ramì "non è ancora in forma"??

dai... tutte pagliacciate per venderlo subito...

W Bonera titolare..................


----------



## peppe75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Indipendentemente da chi gioca...tutti e dico tutti dovranno attaccare...ma soprattutto Difendereeee!!
Forza ragazziiii!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> La cosa che più mi da fastidio è che ogni nuovo acquisto non può mai partire titolare... se uno è forte, gioca e basta. Altro che problemi di ambientamento.
> Per quanto riguarda la forma, siamo a metà settembre... sarebbe scandaloso che ci siano giocatori ancora non in forma.
> 
> In ogni caso, Inzaghi deve capire che non può giocare solo di contropiede e ripartenze... soprattutto in casa delle piccole, e soprattutto stasera che manca Elsha.



Concordo pienamente. Non si capisce questo ragionamento. Prendiamoci come esempio il Bayern che ha giocato con Xabi Alonso il giorno dopo il suo acquisto, senza essersi mai allenato con la squadra.

Con la Lazio la velocita di El Shaarawy era fondamentale per la tattica, senza questa velocita in contropiede non si puo assolutamente riproporre questa formazione con questa tattica. Buonaventura e un buon giocatore ma totalmente diverso da El Shaarawy. Io mi aspetto una partita bruttissima dal Milan, sperando in cambi buoni... Temo che poi Inzaghi invece di mettere Torres, dara una chance a Pazzini per 'non responzabilizzare Torres subito' e per 'dimostrare fiducia a Pazzini. Insomma, le solite pagliacciate da Milan. 

Spero in un bell risultato, ma onestamente con questa formazione non c'e tanto da sperare. Vediamo, comunque non i puo proprio essere positivi cosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'unico motivo per cui fa giocare bonera credo sia il fatto che nel corso della partita può spostarlo dove vuole, può metterlo terzino centrale, può fare con lui la difesa a 3 se entra armero come contro la lazio, altrimenti non si spiega..



Come non si spiega ?
Zapata è peggio di Bonera, mettetevelo in testa...

E Rami è avvolto da un alone di mistero, dovrà conquistare il mister.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Settembre 2014)

Rami anche l'anno scorso parti in sordina, è il tipico giocatore che da il meglio solo quando si trova in condizioni fisiche ottimali, e con il fisico imponente che possiede è anche normale. Bonera nella prima di campionato ha dimostrato di essere in forma, cercando pure di impostare il gioco, talvolta riuscendoci, quindi ad essere obbiettivi la sua conferma non è poi così assurda!


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta, Bonaventura sarebbe favorito su Torres, insieme a Honda e Menez. In difesa confermato Bonera.*


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2014)

Rami con alex non può giocare, son due lentoni. O uno o l'altro. 

Pure per me l'unico mistero è sempre e comunque bonera, ma ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine, sarà il figlio segreto di galliani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Rami con alex non può giocare, son due lentoni. O uno o l'altro.
> 
> Pure per me l'unico mistero è sempre e comunque bonera, ma ormai ci ho fatto l'abitudine, sarà il figlio segreto di galliani.



Bonera e anche veramente lento e scarso in....tutto. Cassano contro di lui anche fuori condizione fara quello che vorra. 

Dalle caratteristische in difesa la combinazione Alex/Rami-Zapata e quella migliore, un po come Thiago Silva e Nesta.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Come non si spiega ?
> Zapata è peggio di Bonera, mettetevelo in testa...
> 
> E Rami è avvolto da un alone di mistero, dovrà conquistare il mister.



Sono entrambi mediocri, ma Zapata è parso in forma e va messo. Bonera è stato imbarazzante contro la Lazio, l'avrei umiliato anche io.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Poi rivuole i tifosi allo stadio  ...ma se metti sta formazione neanche gli abbonati verranno più a vedere sta roba immonda...e non sto dicendo che si perde si può benissimo vincere anche così...ma un Milan che gioca senza punte col Parma è una VERGOGNA


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2014)

Dai raga poco importa chi gioca, Inzaghi avrà le sue ragioni, diamoli fiducia. l importante e scendere in campo col coltello tra i denti e vincere...


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

comunque se Bonaventura doveva venire a fare l'ala era molto meglio Biabiany. Saprà solo correre ma s giochi di contropiede ti può spaccare la partita in due. Speriamo Pippo ci bensi bene a come utilizzarlo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Dai raga poco importa chi gioca, Inzaghi avrà le sue ragioni, diamoli fiducia. l importante e scendere in campo col coltello tra i denti e vincere...



Se non era per quel contropiede di El Shaarawy sul 0-0 con la Lazio, questo insulto di formazione oggi non lo metterebbe. Non ho dubbi.


----------



## peppe75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonaventura lo vedo bene...sicuramente tende a rinforzare il centrocampo alzando il tasso tecnico...può tranquillamente fare le due fasi...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

*Secondo Parmalive Paletta non ce la fa per la sfida col Milan. Pronto Felipe al suo posto.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Bonaventura lo vedo bene...sicuramente tende a rinforzare il centrocampo alzando il tasso tecnico...può tranquillamente fare le due fasi...



Il problema e che non sara usato a centrocampo. Inzaghi lo vede in attaco, visto che per il centrocampo abbiamo il bravo Saponara (cit. Inzaghi).


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

*Anche Di Marzio conferma: Bonaventura in campo, Torres in panchina.*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Non ho parole


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Parmalive Paletta non ce la fa per la sfida col Milan. Pronto Felipe al suo posto.*



Buona notizia.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Anche Di Marzio conferma: Bonaventura in campo, Torres in panchina.*



tra i due preferirei Bonaventura onestamente. Alla fine sarà più utile alla causa. Comunque credo che entri nella ripresa.


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2014)

Oggi c'è la possibilità di essere a +5 sulla fiore
+3 su Napoli 
+2 su inter

queste sono le nostre concorrenti


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2014)

Lo hanno appena detto a Milan Channel torres ieri nella rifinitura ha subito una DISTORSIONE ALLA CAVIGLIA quindi non si sa neanche se andrà in panchina .


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2014)

secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio


----------



## Hammer (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio



Ma che abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

va be dai si è già capito come andrà la stagione...complimenti per aver riportato alla base tognaccini ne sentivamo la mancanza


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio


E' uno scherzo vero???


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio



È la mitica vasca di sabbia di Tognaccini che sta spaccando le caviglie ai nostri?


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È la mitica vasca di sabbia di Tognaccini che sta spaccando le caviglie ai nostri?



Bisogna finirla di comprare i giocatori finiti .


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio



*Secondo Di Marzio Torres si è procurato la distorsione ieri in rifinitura, infortunio tenuto nascosto dal Milan che ha cercato di recuperarlo.
Per lui nemmeno la panchina contro il Parma.*


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

*Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2014)

Tra lui ed El Shaarawi, prepariamoci ad una stagione con Honda e Pazzini titolari....


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
> Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*



Squadra imbarazzante dovremmo vincere con le riserve , niente alibi solo i 3 punti .


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2014)

stagione già stregata... va beh forza milan


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
> Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*



Squadra sulla carta iper-offensiva, e leggerina a centrocampo.Bisogna vincere.


----------



## nduccio (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio




non ho parole, ci aspetta l'ennesima frustrante stagione, avanti così dai


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan:

(4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> secondo sky Torres in tribuna per una distorsione alla caviglia ottenuta nel pomeriggio


Sempre peggio, ma io mi domando come sia possibile tutto ciò?


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Del resto vincerne 2 su 2 dopo la seconda giornata sarebbe troppo.
Vedo la rosa del Parma e boh... noi se non vogliamo buttare come sempre le partite dobbiamo partire forte dal primo minuto.


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Bonera titolare e pure capitano,un incubo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*



Niente, Bonera continua ad andare in giro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente, Bonera continua ad andare in giro.


Scherzi, è pure capitano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera capitano del Milan. Un giorno qualcuno dovra spiegare come questo giocatore indecente possa aver trascorso la maggioranza della sua carriera al Milan. Mi viene da vomitare. Bonera capitano, no, proprio no. Da Maldini ad Ambro a Montolivo e ora a lui. Che schifo.



Almeno adesso si capisce la scelta Bonaventura. 'Pazzini al centro del progetto'


----------



## Montag84 (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera: il Baresi del XXI secolo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

fino a quando non prenderemo un allenatore non usciremo mai da questa situazione...questo è il miglior amico di pippo figuratevi se lo tiene fuori...mi dispiace veramente tanto per rami che è un milanista vero e deve sorbirsi questo schifo senza motivo


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera c'era nel 2007 [cit.]


----------



## Montag84 (14 Settembre 2014)

Questa foto del compleanno di Inzaghi spiega tutto... Il Mister, il Condor e i raccomandati...


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*





Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bonera capitano del Milan. Un giorno qualcuno dovra spiegare come questo giocatore indecente possa aver trascorso la maggioranza della sua carriera al Milan. Mi viene da vomitare. Bonera capitano, no, proprio no. Da Maldini ad Ambro a Montolivo e ora a lui. Che schifo.
> 
> 
> 
> Almeno adesso si capisce la scelta Bonaventura. 'Pazzini al centro del progetto'



Pazzini è infortunato, altrimenti giocherebbe pure lui (putroppo). Gli amici di Inzaghi sono titolari inamovibili


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*



.


----------



## pennyhill (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
> Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*



Ghezzal gioca in serie a? 



Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
> Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*


Che squadra di raccattati


----------



## prebozzio (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*


Rami miglior giocatore 2014, Zapata grande mondiale e grande esordio, Mexes con qualità tecniche superiori agli altri difensori... e gioca bonera


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Questa foto del compleanno di Inzaghi spiega tutto... Il Mister, il Condor e i raccomandati...



tutti quelli che sono andati contro Seedorf tra l'altro, una vera e propria lobby


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
> Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*



ora mi è tornato il buon umore...ma che fino hanno fatto questi???...ghezzal poi


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

Posso dire una cosa? A me il fatto che per la seconda volta consecutiva giochiamo con una formazione più difensiva rispetto ai nostri avversari non mi piace per niente.

Il parma sta giocando con un terzino che in realtà è un'ala (de ceglie), due cemtrocampisti che sono tutt'altro che mediani (Jorquera e Lodi che era un trequartista) e 3 attaccanti veri.

Noi siamo con 3 mediani a centrocampo e 2 centrocampisti prestati all'attacco + un falso nueve. 

Spero che facciamo una partita spettacolare, però boh... l'atteggiamento di partenza non mi piace affatto.


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2014)

6 centrocampisti, interessante


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ora mi è tornato il buon umore...ma che fino hanno fatto questi???...ghezzal poi


Ghezzal a latina ha passato più tempi nei locali che sul campo, però mi sta simpatico


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Questa foto del compleanno di Inzaghi spiega tutto... Il Mister, il Condor e i raccomandati...



Manca solo il capitano raccomandato.



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pazzini è infortunato, altrimenti giocherebbe pure lui (putroppo). Gli amici di Inzaghi sono titolari inamovibili



Ah non sapevo, grazie. Temo che sia cosi, e un rischio logico quando si prende un allenatore che ha giocato insieme con i suoi giocatori...specie Bonera che c'era nel 2007(a fare la riserva delle riserve)


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Ho letto di Torres peccato mi dispiace, da quanto leggo non è nulla di che quindi ci sarà contro la Juve, leggere comunque certe persone che dicono che è sempre rotto dai tempi del Chelsea mi fanno ridere aprono la bocca tanto per.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan:
> 
> (4-3-3): Lopez; Abate, Alex, Bonera (C), De Sciglio; Poli, De Jong, Muntari; Honda, Menez, Bonaventura.*



.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Neanche mi ricordavo di Pazzini!!!!
Ma da quanto è fermo/cosa ha avuto?! 2 settimane o più fermo quando avrebbe giocato le sue uniche partite da titolare quest 'anno..più inutili di così non si può essere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 6 centrocampisti, interessante



Inzaghi è un innovatore, dal falso nove al falso reparto offensivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Questa la formazione che Donadoni dovrebbe schierare:
> Mirante, Ristovsky, Felipe, Lucarelli, De Ceglie, Acquah, Lodi, Jorquera, Belfodil, Cassano, Ghezzal.*



E che roba è??? Se non vinciamo c'è da nascondersi.....


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Il Parma e senza logica. Squadra con giocatori buoni messi assieme a giocatori scelti a caso (Ghezzal???)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma dai! Uno che entra cosi e da ammonire subito. Intervento che c'entra ben poco con il calcio


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Ahhhhhh peccato, tiro di De Sciglio alle stelle da buona posizione


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

ho saputo adesso di torres 

salta anche la juve ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Aaaa eccolo in panzer versione Ronaldo.


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Dove mazzo era Bonera?....


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ho saputo adesso di torres
> 
> salta anche la juve ?



Boh hanno provato a recuperarlo fino alla fine per stasera quindi io credo che per sabato recuperi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Poli e Muntari assolutamente fermi in fase di possesso palla

EDIT: Quanto odio il fatto che in Italia si continui a buttare fuori la palla quando uno fa la piangerella.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> EDIT: Quanto odio il fatto che in Italia si continui a buttare fuori la palla quando uno fa la piangerella.



Quoto ormai sono tutti convinti che bisogna buttare via il pallone quando uno è a terra, se non lo fai passi per antisportivo  .


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Abate il solito ciuco


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Abate


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Abate ne mettesse una in mezzo


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

senza la velocità di el sha la vedo dura, speriamo bene lo stesso.


----------



## malos (14 Settembre 2014)

Centrocampo di altissima qualità, come passano indietro la palla loro...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abate ne mettesse una in mezzo



Una già messa la scorsa partita per il gol di Muntari ora ci toccherà aspettare la prossima stagione  .


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Poli è scandaloso..


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2014)

Ke noia


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Senza punta è impossibile fare qualcosa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera sul livello previsto. Che schifo.


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Vai capità


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

ma che giallo è questo qua ? e prima su de sciglio niente.....vergognoso.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Senza punta, senza attaccante veloce e senza centrocampista di qualità é moooolto difficile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma che giallo è questo qua ? e prima su de sciglio niente.....vergognoso.



Si tocca il panzer e giallo per forza, io manco lo visto sto grande fallo mah.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ke noia





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Senza punta è impossibile fare qualcosa



Tutto ampiamente previsto. 'l unica sperenza e che cambi qualcosa a centrocampo cosi che abbiamo anche un po di qualita li. Il giropalla di De Jong, Poli e Muntari e una tristezza.


----------



## malos (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera non sa fare bene neanche i falli.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Il lancio di Bonera. Mamma mia


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il lancio di Bonera. Mamma mia



Sciabolata mooolto morbida


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il lancio di Bonera. Mamma mia



Da quello che leggo, Inzaghi l'ha messo proprio perchè vuole un difensore che imposta


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Basta con sto Bonera bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma dai, ma lì bisogna segnare


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma noooooooooooooooooooo Alex


----------



## Trixed (14 Settembre 2014)

nooooo jack


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma come fai a sbagliare da lì??


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Erroraccio imperdonabile.....


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Gol incredibile sbagliato da Bonaventura.

Grande assist di Menez


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

E quando segnamo...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Come fanno a lamentarsi? Come si puo avere una disonesta del genere?


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

'Sto Felipe è un assassino


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Gooooooollllllllll

Gran gol di Bonaventura!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Daje jack!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Jackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk già ti amo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Eccoloooooooooooooooo Jackkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Ammazza che azione


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Grandissimo gol, grandissimo.


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Jackjackjackjack


----------



## chicagousait (14 Settembre 2014)

E arrivò il primo gol al debutto


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Che azione


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Grande Jack!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Jack può tutto!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Grande gol di Bonaventura !


----------



## Trixed (14 Settembre 2014)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee jack sparrow bonaventuraaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Incredibile. Gol di Cazzano.


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Dannato Cassano, ma l'abbiamo lasciato da solo


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2014)

Che gollazzo!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Pareggio subito di questo schifoso quanto lo odio.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

jack  

eccallà sempre cassano


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Un goal assurdo. Ma come si fa? Un buco in mezzo ed é sempre colpa di quella sega di Bonera. Non ne posso più


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Cazzano di testa... pazzesco


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Sto panzone


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma dai......


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Un'azione, complimenti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Grande collaborazione De Sciglio-Bonera.


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera che tu possa romperti qualcosa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

MaledettoBonera


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera è andato a funghi durante tutta l'azione, nel frattempo De Sciglio e Muntari erano a caccia di farfalle


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

L'esperienza di Bonera!


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Sto maledetto asino di Bonera


----------



## malos (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma proprio quello lì doveva segnarci...


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Guardiamo il lato positivo: Inzaghi DEVE capire che Bonera non può giocare, soprattutto la prossima contro la Juve


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Su Bonera si deve solo sperare in un infortunio ormai, perche sportivamente non c'e un motivo che giochi lui, solo la amicizia con Inzaghi. Disfa tutto.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Poli da vomito


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Poli non serve a niente, Nocerino 2.0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Poli da vomito



Non possiede tecnica di base, zero.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Arrestate quest'arbitro


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

Pazzini per Poli dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Su quella dannata fascia sempre da solo sta quello..


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

C'è un evidente muro tra centrocampo e attacco, Muntari e Poli sono inutili e dannosi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> C'è un evidente muro tra centrocampo e attacco, Muntari e Poli sono inutili e dannosi.



Speriamo di vedere Van Ginkel. Muntari qualche lancio lo fa. Poli e peggio di Nocerino


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Gooooooooooolllllllll Hondaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Che azione! Grande Ignazio


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Elllaaaa di nuovo Hondaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Oddio Abate due partite due assist miracolo


----------



## Trixed (14 Settembre 2014)

cross di abate e gol di hondaaaaaaaaaa piangoooooooooo


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Due cross buoni di Abate in due partite? Ho visto bene?!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Secondo assist di Abate, AIUTO


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

grande azione. 

adesso occhio però.


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Vai Bonny, pareggia anche ora


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Il presidenteeeeeeee  ha imparato abate
Daje regaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Che giocata di Menez


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Secondo gol in due partite per Honda


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez un artista


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Keisukino


----------



## Petrecte (14 Settembre 2014)

La genialata di Menez ????


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Ora mi raccomando subito pareggio eh


----------



## malos (14 Settembre 2014)

Il Berlusca ha fatto il miracolo con Abate


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

E c'era chi non voleva Jeremy...!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Lancio di Menez da applausi


----------



## Jaqen (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez è un'esteta del calcio. Sempre detto.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

Comunque Muntari e Poli sono gli anelli STRA deboli di sta squadra...


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2014)

Abate 2 assist in 2 partite

Solo a me gli schemi sui calci piazzati sembrano ridicoli?


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia Menez....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez che forte


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Rigore per noi, fallo su Menez


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia menez


----------



## malos (14 Settembre 2014)

Tanta roba Menez.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Jeremyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Menezzzzzzzzzzz 3-1


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Grandissimiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Grande Jere.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

daje Jeremy, sta facendo un partitone


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Aaaaaaa mo ricominciamo sempre i rigori al Milan e bla bla  prepariamoci.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

Che bel giocatore Menez. E sta giocando fuori ruolo.


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Settembre 2014)

Grande Menez veramente...non pensavo e mi devo ricredere


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E c'era chi non voleva Jeremy...!


Mi pento e mi dolgo


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Ottimo primo tempo. Peccato per quel maldetto bonera


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez stratosferico


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Fin'ora, grazie Balotelli


----------



## Trixed (14 Settembre 2014)

grande menez, ma era cmq fallo da ultimo uomo e quindi rosso non dato incredibile


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2014)

Geremia


----------



## Tobi (14 Settembre 2014)

Stiamo giocando un bel match. Avanti cosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Buon primo tempo, dobbiamo continuare così!


----------



## milan1899 (14 Settembre 2014)

Finalmente.... Un gioco....


----------



## walter 22 (14 Settembre 2014)

che bello questo milan


----------



## colcuoresivince (14 Settembre 2014)

volete vedere che giochiamo meglio senza prima punta?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Grande gara di Honda, Menez e anche Bonaventura.



Trixed ha scritto:


> grande menez, ma era cmq fallo da ultimo uomo e quindi rosso non dato incredibile



Assolutamente. Non c'e alcuna spegazione per questa decisione. In generale Massa sta assegnando cartellini un po a casa(anche decisioni in generale, tipo il fallo dopo il tunnel di Bonaventura)


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Giochiamo benissimo nulla da dire...ovviamente rispetto alla qualità che è poca...Menez impressionante...se mantiene continuità abbiamo fatto il colpo dell'anno...sul rigore assurdo non dare rosso assurdooooooooo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> volete vedere che giochiamo meglio senza prima punta?



Stiamo mettondo un bel numero di cross. Con una punta(e Torres non e scarso di testa) e i laterali veloci per i contropiedi questa squadra migliora IMO


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Con un centrocampo decente si potrebbe fare anche di più. Vediamo se gioca Van Ginkel nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Bisogna fare un altro.. non mi fido del mio pollo dietro di Bonera..

Bisognare fare il quarto ed ammazzarli


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Bravi ragazzi, Parma scandaloso e noi pur giocando così così con 3 azioni ne abbiamo messi 3, benissimo per il morale considerando che ci sono diversi giocatori fuori ruolo e parecchi titolari che mancano.
Benissimo Jack, grinta e gol all'esordio mentre Menez sta facendo grandi cose non solo per il gol ma gioca a tutto campo e si sacrifica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Gazzetta.it

PILLOLA STATISTICA: Per la prima volta in Serie A Ignazio Abate ha fornito un assist vincente in due partite consecutive.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2014)

ottimo


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Giochiamo a calcio e puntiamo subito la porta. Non male per ora.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Questa squadra, FINO AD ORA, ha fame. Ed in questa Serie A, la fame conta tantissimo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

Milan davvero in palla e con la grinta giusta! Al goal di Jack sono saltato per aria... che giocata ragazzi! Incredibile poi il cross pennellato di Abate... Menez migliore in campo. Ad ogni modo se non facciamo il quarto non mi sento sicuro... dietro soffriamo ancora troppo.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare un altro.. non mi fido del mio pollo dietro di Bonera..
> 
> Bisognare fare il quarto ed ammazzarli



Sembra Fantozzi per quante ne combina....


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Il Parma doveva essere in 9 a questo punto. Assurdo. Ora vorrei vedere in campo Pazzini, Van ginkel e magari Saponara. Così vediamo se facciamo ancora più male in contropiede, e gestire meglio la palla. Fuori poli e Muntari.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Ora bisogna affondare, si sono trovati varchi sullo 0-0 figuriamoci ora... i loro 2 centrali sono entrambi ammoniti mi pare.


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Settembre 2014)

Io spero in saponara al posto di poli


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa squadra, FINO AD ORA, ha fame. Ed in questa Serie A, la fame conta tantissimo.


quoto ogni tua sillaba,hai perfettamente ragione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

Rispetto alla scorsa stagione siamo molto più squadra, si aiutano tutti e mettiamo in campo l'atteggiamento giusto. Questa è la strada da percorrere... forza Milan!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Anche Honda oggi merita una nomina. Bel assist per Bonaventura, grande movimento per il 2-0 e lancio per Menez prima del rigore.

Con Seedorf non si e mai visto un Honda del genere. Vorrei sapere se era per colpa del sistema o del giocatore. Ritrovato.


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Gazzetta.it
> 
> PILLOLA STATISTICA: Per la prima volta in Serie A Ignazio Abate ha fornito un assist vincente in due partite consecutive.



hanno dimenticato: GRAZIE SILVIO


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

*Abate al 45': "Stiamo facendo bene, col mister abbiamo lavorato proprio per non sbagliare l'approccio. Come dice Inzaghi, se ci devono battere è perché sono più bravi, non perché ci mettono più voglia".*


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Settembre 2014)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Perchè? Squadra che vince non si cambia. L'unico indisponibile della prima è Stephan e per fortuna c'è Bonaventura. Per giocare a Parma mi stan bene due che fan legna come Poli e Muntari.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> hanno dimenticato: GRAZIE SILVIO



Ha compiuto un vero e proprio miracolo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Davidinho22 (14 Settembre 2014)

mammamia come giochiamo bene  il problema però rimane la difesa, siamo davvero fragili lì dietro... l'impressione che ho è che per portare la pagnotta a casa dobbiamo sempre strafare coi gol, spero che riusciremo a sistemarci lì dietro


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Anche Honda oggi merita una nomina. Bel assist per Bonaventura, grande movimento per il 2-0 e lancio per Menez prima del rigore.
> 
> Con Seedorf non si e mai visto un Honda del genere. Vorrei sapere se era per colpa del sistema o del giocatore. Ritrovato.


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Assurdo, gol senza senso, due tiri in porta


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Gol di Felipe. 3-2.

Sempre Bonera.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Bonera. Assurdo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Si va beh addio gol troppo presto..............


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Altro sbaglio di Bonera. Che esperienza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Ancora Bonera


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Raga per favore cacciate bonera


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

che palleeeeeeeee. 

non si può mai star tranquilli 10 minuti consecutivi che succede qualcosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Scontato... andiamo in giro con Bonera


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera. Ti odio piu di Juve, Inter e Napoli messi assieme.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

3 gol in 2 partite subiti 

90% colpa di Bonera


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Non è posssibile prendere gol così dai


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2014)

segnava anche abate andavo in giro nudo


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

ABale sempre lui!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Oh mio dio Abate...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

ma cosa è successo ad abate


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Abale!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bisogna fare un altro.. non mi fido del mio pollo dietro di Bonera..
> 
> Bisognare fare il quarto ed ammazzarli



Ecco.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2014)

meno male...bonera out


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia, la Tassa.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Godo Bonera non ci sarà contro la Juve, GODO


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

scontato come la morte che ci lasciava in 10 sto maledetto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Grazie Bonera ........................


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Espulso Bonera. Pazzesco. Le sta combinando di tutti i colori. Maledetto.


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Siiiiiiiii!!! NON GIOCA CONTRO LA JUVE!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Maledetto Bonera


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Un asino!!!!!


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Non è possibile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera. Non ci credo. Come fa uno ad essere talmente, incredibilmente scarso e ignorante? MI FAI SCHIFO.

Ci rovina la partita. Come sempre. Quanto odio questo indegno


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Settembre 2014)

Non so se bestemmiare o se essere contento visto che salterà la juve


----------



## walter 22 (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera è una sciagura


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Due gol grazie a sto bidone e giochiamo in 10, zero punti grazie a sto qui va beh.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera ha fatto di tutto in due partite per farci perdere, CAPITANOOOO


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

Fortunatamente non paghiamo la tassa Bonera contro la Juve. Speriamo si riprenda De Sciglio che in questa partita sta andando male... molto male.


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa fa l'arbitro?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera è davvero indecente, spero non veda più il campo!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera ridicolo, ha rovinato una partita intera. Purtroppo siamo alle solite: davanti andiamo molto bene, dietro facciamo ridere.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Adesso il rosso mancato pesa. Grazie Massa e Bonera


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

La colpa è di Inzaghi. Non può schierare questo giocatore scarsissimo. Rischiamo di buttare 3 punti ampiamente alla portata. Da un senso di debolezza assurdo. E fallo un cambio poi, non vedi che stiamo troppo bassi e serve uno che tiene su palla? No. Ricominciamo con i cambi all'80esimo.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Grazie Bonera


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Se vabbè, pure Alex fuori....


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia Alex se rotto, dal bello al peggio..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Pure Alex...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Dal 3-1 e una partita tranquilla il solo Bonera ci porto a rischiare tutto. Per fortuna salta la Juve


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2014)

Alex speriamo non sia fatto male..

Bonera incredibile che giochi. Menomale che con la Juve non ci sarà 

Zapata-Rami adesso. Speriamo che Rami giochi bene


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

Cmq Inzaghi se lo merita, parliamoci chiaro... Bonera gioca perché é un suo amico. È nettamente il più scarso del reparto.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

El Shharawy, Alex e Torres.. avanti il prosismo


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Fortunatamente non paghiamo la tassa Bonera contro la Juve. Speriamo si riprenda De Sciglio che in questa partita sta andando male... molto male.



ah ecco, vedo che non lo faceva notare nessuno, ma non mi sta piacendo per niente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Cmq Inzaghi se lo merita, parliamoci chiaro... Bonera gioca perché é un suo amico. È nettamente il più scarso del reparto.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Tutto rovinato da bonera


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

giusto cosi...con qualunque difensore al mondo eravamo 3 a 0....ora rischiamo per colpa di sto essere immondo...pure capitano


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

che sofferenza


----------



## colcuoresivince (14 Settembre 2014)

con rami e zapata come si fa a mettere bonera?? ecco il risultato


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> con rami e zapata come si fa a mettere bonera?? ecco il risultato



Ho spento per la troppa rabbia. Non si può.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

ma cosa ha fatto de jongggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

De Jong è DIO! MA cosa ha fatto?!??!?!


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2014)

dejoooooooooooooooooooooong


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Il capitanooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Nigellllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Madò Nigel


----------



## Trixed (14 Settembre 2014)

il vero capitanooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

De Joooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!!!!

Come un trattore!!!!!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Io AMO De Jong


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

nigellllllllllllllllll


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Il mio capitano nigelllll


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Che bestiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

grande nigelllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Ora mi raccomando ora fatevi subito segnare il 4-3 eh...


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2014)

DE JONG SEI IL MIGLIORE! Grandissimo


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

De Jong re del mondo!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Non ho piu voce.


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

grandeeee nigelllll


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2014)

Immenso Nigel e grazie Panzano!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Mio Capitano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Trixed ha scritto:


> il vero capitanooooooooooooooooooooooooo



Vedere in campo Bonera con quella fascia quando gioca the warrior De Jong e un insulto


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

De Jong leone!!


----------



## Petrecte (14 Settembre 2014)

Bellissimo vedere il Panzone che si fa rubare palla e si ferma a chiedere il fallo invece di rincorrere il RE ...... ahahahah


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

l'espulsione di bonera ci ha salvati


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Vedere la reazione di Cassano era bellissimo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Ora via Poli, dentro Van Ginkel o Saponara


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2014)

Questo è un gran gol. Bravo Nigel.

Ora teniamo duro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Lucarelli. Non dovrebbe neanche piu giocare.



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'espulsione di bonera ci ha salvati



Peccato che salti solo una gara.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Gianni Vio....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma scherziamo?


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Gol di Lucarelli (maledetto, lui e il fratello) 4-3


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

eccolo qua


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Non ci credo non ci credo, di nuovo nella melma....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma quanti gol prendiamo? Mamma mia


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2014)

in difesa siamo ridicoli e lopez non ne prende una...


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2014)

Non ci credo dai... Questa finisce in pareggio è scritta


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma sti c. di Lucarelli perchè ce l'hanno così tanto con noi?


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Lopez ne para 1?


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

sempre sti maledetti Lucarelli.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma non è possibile


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

si va bè ma andate per l'amor di dio ma bastaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## malos (14 Settembre 2014)

No vabbè dai


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Che balls


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Difensivamente siamo ridicoli però.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

3 tiri 3 gol...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Love ha scritto:


> in difesa siamo ridicoli e lopez non ne prende una...



Non puo niente sui gol subiti.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia. Menez quando accelera fa paura.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Non si riescie mai a stare tranquilli


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2014)

che giocatore jeremy...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

pure i pali


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez gioca da DIO


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Che ano gigantesco Consigli...


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non puo niente sui gol subiti.



hai ragione...è il nervosismo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Bravissimo Jack a prendere questi falli.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Via Poli per favore, stiamo giocando in 9


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma sto Ristoski (o come si scrive) giocava col Littoria?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Godo, GODO


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

follia di Felipe


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Rosso per Felipe.

Menez incredibile. Partita pazzesca.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Ciao Filippo


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

bona, almeno adesso siamo in parità numerica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Era ora falli su falli sto felipe.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Rosso non giusto ma va bene, Lucarelli meritava il rosso nel primo tempo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Si è sentito in colpa per la non espulsione del primo tempo


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

Menezzzzz


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia MENEEEEEZ


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2014)

Che goooool assurdo


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Menezzzzz di tacco mamma mia!


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Non ci credo, che mostro


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

ellamadò


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Jeremyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy che golllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma e' dio


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez :O


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma che gol ha fatto?!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Madò che gol


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=140]MaggieCloun[/MENTION] non ce la gufiamo per favore


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Rosso non giusto ma va bene, Lucarelli meritava il rosso nel primo tempo



lo meritava anche Felipe per fallo su Bonaventura che l'aveva saltato con il tunnel e stava andando verso la porta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez. Ragazzi, che giocatore, che partita, che eurogol


----------



## Trixed (14 Settembre 2014)

date il pallone d'oro a quell'uomo


----------



## folletto (14 Settembre 2014)

lo amoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia menez


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Ristoski (o come si scrive) giocava col Littoria?


DEVE salutare Abbiati a fine partita


----------



## Pivellino (14 Settembre 2014)

pauroso!!!!! Vai Jeremy


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2014)

mamma mia che ha fatto, ma nemmeno a calcetto contro i bambini fai quel gol


----------



## Petrecte (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez fa ciò che vuole ...... lo fa benissimo .... grande !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Settembre 2014)

Da 10 in pagella menez


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma Menez.. stavo per strapparmi i capelli dallo stupore


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> lo meritava anche Felipe per fallo su Bonaventura che l'aveva saltato con il tunnel e stava andando verso la porta.



Assolutamente! Ma parlavo di questo cartellino, comunque Felipe e sempre cosi falloso, mi pare che sia gia stato espulso una voltra contro di noi


----------



## ale009 (14 Settembre 2014)

FenoMENEZ


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Neanche mezzo fallo li.


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2014)

Quanto sei forte Menez! Speriamo continui cosi


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Difesa colabrodo comunque non va bene


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

pietà er moviola essien.


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2014)

Cmq in difesa si balla troppo


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Essien. Minimo per De Jong lo mette...


----------



## Petrecte (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Difesa colabrodo comunque non va bene


Vero dietro facciamo pena, guardiamo il lato positivo Bonera out con i gobbi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Imbarazzante


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Settembre 2014)

Intervento di Acquah da rosso


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

de jong e Jeremy straripanti stasera


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2014)

Stasera ho visto Dio. Era vestito da Jeremy Menez.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

No Niang no


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No Niang no



Meglio di Essien


----------



## davoreb (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> No Niang no



niang fa il sesto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez da 10. Partita perfetta, con un po piu di fortuna ne faceva tre


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

sdaxddx ha scritto:


> Essien. Minimo per De Jong lo mette...



ha messo niang, bene così.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2014)

Ommmiodddio


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

niente, abbiati contagia tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

si va beh autorete e se rotto Lopez mio dio


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Pazzesco. Pazzesco. Pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2014)

Imbarazzante ragazzi, imbarazzante


----------



## arcanum (14 Settembre 2014)

no vabbè...non ci credo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma che retropassaggio è...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Non ci credo, si è pure rotto...


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

da non credere


----------



## sdaxddx (14 Settembre 2014)

Ahahahahahahah povero. Mi dispiace ma...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma cosa diamine?


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Si è fatto male Diego...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Se rotto Lopez siamo senza portiere non ci credo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Bene, la maledizione del fascista


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Io non ho parole dai


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Non abbiamo più sostituzioni.


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2014)

sono senza parole...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

De Sciglio non può fare certe cose, ma che retropassaggio vergognoso è, ma cacciasse i C.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Grazie De Sciglio autorete + rottura per Lopez....


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Comunque pure sto De Sciglio non fa altro che fare retropassaggi. Boh...

Se, vabbè. 6 minuti di recupero...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

6 minuti di recupero....


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2014)

si vabbè 6 minuti, facciamo un quarto d'ora va. 

ma robe da matti.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Boh non so che pensare


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2014)

Finisce in pareggio lo dico dall inizio. Che nervi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Retropassaggio scandaloso, grande sbaglio di Diego Lopez ma certi pallono non li puoi rischiare al 90. caro Mattia


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

3 gol 2 di Bonera uno di Desciglio


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Adesso ci manca solo il Fascista in campo con i gobbi...


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Tanta paura


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

Sto Niang è davveor inutile


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Vorrei capire cos' ha pensato De Scilgio a non buttare fuori la palla ma mandare un pallone alto a giro al portiere


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

*Parma Milan 4-5 FINALE *


----------



## smallball (14 Settembre 2014)

finitaaaaa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Settembre 2014)

Incredibile, incredibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma come si fa a dare la colpa a De sciglio? 
Questa è sfiga e basta, era un retropassaggio comodo che ha preso un rimbalzo folle e si è pure spaccato il portiere...


----------



## aleslash (14 Settembre 2014)

Che sofferenza


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Mai piu cosi mai piu cosi vi prego sono quasi morta


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2014)

deve giocare zapata o rami...bonera ci ha inguaiato una partita...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Zapata mille volte meglio di Bonera.


----------



## Isao (14 Settembre 2014)

Ridicolo che una partita come questa sia finita al 98'.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2014)

Mamma mia sono felice per i tre punti ma incavolata nera per i due infortuni Alex e Lopez


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

Inzaghi ha sbagliato tutto. E Tognaccini sta iniziando a far vedere perché era stato sbattuto a catalogare le scartoffie in Milan Lab. Contro la Juve la vedo tragica.


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2014)

io sono morto tipo 30 volte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2014)

Sono morto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare la colpa a De sciglio?
> Questa è sfiga e basta, era un retropassaggio comodo che ha preso un rimbalzo folle e si è pure spaccato il portiere...



Certo che e sfiga ma al 90' non si puo buttare un pallone del genere al portiere, o li dai il pallone basso o lo mandi fuori. Basta non rischiare in una situazione del genere. E stato un pallone folle, poi e arrivata la sfortuna e anche un Lopez poco bravo


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2014)

che difesa allucinante, bene solo il risultato per il resto...


----------



## Heaven (14 Settembre 2014)

Partita bellissima


----------



## colcuoresivince (14 Settembre 2014)

è finita!!!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (14 Settembre 2014)

Partita folle, da infarto. In fase offensiva siamo formidabili, ma dietro si sbaglia troppo.


----------



## Davidinho22 (14 Settembre 2014)

Davidinho22 ha scritto:


> mammamia come giochiamo bene  il problema però rimane la difesa, siamo davvero fragili lì dietro... l'impressione che ho è che per portare la pagnotta a casa dobbiamo sempre strafare coi gol, spero che riusciremo a sistemarci lì dietro



.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2014)

5 gol subiti in due partite.. troppi troppi. Bisogna sistemare dientro. In Italia si fa bene, se si subisce di meno


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2014)

Una sofferenza questa partita, dobbiamo migliorare molto in difesa, con la speranza di non vedere mai più Bonera.
Grandi De Jong, Honda e Menez, quest'ultimo migliore in campo.


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

Portatemi un bicchiere d'acqua... sto per svenire 

Cmq tutto per Bonera eh! Maledetta tassa!!


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera espulso è la notizia migliore della giornata. Abbiati con la Juve la peggiore.


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2014)

povero inzaghi, una partita del genere dopo l'esordio... cioè boh, stavo impazzendo io.


----------



## alexxx19 (14 Settembre 2014)

Ma cristo...io non mi capacito a volte...giocatori di serie A e fanno ste cappelle


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera sei un insulto al calcio...allo sport...una partita tranquilla grazie a te è diventata un inferno....VAI VIA DA MILANO ESSERE IMMONDO


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2014)

A parte Menez una partita di un livello tecnico imbarazzante.Ad ogni modo bene i tre punti.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Settembre 2014)

Bene per i 3 punti, per Menez, per Bonaventura e il solito De Jong, ma stasera in generale ho avuto soprattutto indicazioni negative, soprattutto in vista della sfida con la juve.
Una difesa imbarazzante anche per questa serie A, e i soliti infortuni Tognacciniani. In un giorno tre titolari infortunati. Un disastro....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2014)

Ho visto il secondo tempo. Partita incredibile...

Questo mis embra un Milan pazzo, fa tanti gol e ne prende tanti, tanti errori dietro.


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2014)

bonera male del calcio, speriamo se ne sia reso conto inzaghi


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2014)

Sarebbe stata una partita tranquilla, ma ce la siamo complicata da soli. Prima con il fantozziano Bonera, poi con l'errore di Lopez. Facciamo troppi errori.


----------



## Alex (14 Settembre 2014)

partita incredibile, comunque non si possono prendere tutti sti goal.. E bonera non deve vedere mai più il campo


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Certo che e sfiga ma al 90' non si puo buttare un pallone del genere al portiere, o li dai il pallone basso o lo mandi fuori. Basta non rischiare in una situazione del genere. E stato un pallone folle, poi e arrivata la sfortuna e anche un Lopez poco bravo



Su un campo decente rotolava normalmente.
Per me il retropassaggio era la cosa migliore da fare con il Parma in pressione offensiva.
Vabbè,abbiamo vinto lo stesso


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2014)

ma noi facciamo come il real di ronaldo zidane figo...ci basta fare un goal in piu


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Settembre 2014)

Spezzo una lancia in favore di Lopez: non è intervenuto perché ha sentito la fitta appena ha mosso la gamba.


----------



## colcuoresivince (14 Settembre 2014)

Ottimi menez honda bonaventura dejong e abate
scandaloso bonera, la difesa titolare deve essere alex zapata o alex rami
per alex nulla di grave, lopez vedremo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Il danno che ci ha creato il solo Bonera oggi ha del incredibile. Tutto il casino in difesa e derivato dagli errorri commessi da lui.

La difesa con Zapata e Rami centralmente era ok, Zapata-Alex devono essere la coppia titolare al momento, speriamo di recuperare Lopez e Alex per la Juve, ma la vedo dura. Ovviamente lori recupereranno tutti infortunati.


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2014)

Parlando della partita: Menez da brividi. Tanta classe, intelligenza e caparbietà.

Male De Sciglio e non solo per il folle retropassaggio (a me in generale i retropassaggi mi fanno vomitare), ma anche perché nei primi due goal c'è il suo zampino e in attacco non si è visto.

Muntari si è svegliato nel secondo tempo, ma è molto fiacco.

Poli inutile in tuta la partita. Eravamo già in 10 con lui in campo. Quella non è proprio la sua posizione.

Bonaventura bene. Ma secondo me da mezzala farebbe ancora meglio. Ha praticamente giocato mezzala nel primo tempo, goal a parte.

Zapata si è confermato ottimo in quei minuti in cui ha giocato.

De Jong LEONE. Capitano assolutamente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Su un campo decente rotolava normalmente.
> Per me il retropassaggio era la cosa migliore da fare con il Parma in pressione offensiva.
> Vabbè,abbiamo vinto lo stesso



Personalmente io la mandavo fuori dallo stadio ma va bene, io non gioco in A.


----------



## Denni90 (14 Settembre 2014)

sono stato in apnea 45 minuti... nn mi ricordo una partita di campionato così onestamente... alla fine abbiamo vinto !
bonera esplulso salta la juve ed è un ottima notizia... sono preoccupato dai 3 stop però per quello vedremo...


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il danno che ci ha creato il solo Bonera oggi ha del incredibile. Tutto il casino in difesa e derivato dagli errorri commessi da lui.
> 
> La difesa con Zapata e Rami centralmente era ok, Zapata-Alex devono essere la coppia titolare al momento, speriamo di recuperare Lopez e Alex per la Juve, ma la vedo dura. Ovviamente lori recupereranno tutti infortunati.



Ma loro non giocano in settimana la Champions?


----------



## Love (14 Settembre 2014)

fase difensiva squallida....de jong e menez straordinari...


----------



## Ruud (14 Settembre 2014)

Partita da scapoli-ammogliati, ma per il momento direi che ci si può accontentare.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Parlando della partita: Menez da brividi. Tanta classe, intelligenza e caparbietà.
> 
> Male De Sciglio e non solo per il folle retropassaggio (a me in generale i retropassaggi mi fanno vomitare), ma anche perché nei primi due goal c'è il suo zampino e in attacco non si è visto.
> 
> ...



Concordo su tutto tranne che se De Sciglio. A me non piace ma la colpa del gol è di Muntari che si ferma su Cassano secondo me.


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Settembre 2014)

Menez era da 10 già al primo tempo, poi con la presa per i fondelli a mirante merita una medaglia


----------



## Gre-No-Li (14 Settembre 2014)

Un milan molto più cicala che formica. Vince ma prende comunque una caterva di gol. La partita con la Juve sarà la cartina di tornasole...


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Settembre 2014)

non si puo


----------



## walter 22 (14 Settembre 2014)

Partita assurda ho veramente il mal di testa.
Menez fantastico, Bonera è un insulto al calcio, De Sciglio, retropassaggio sciagurato a parte, molto molto male e *De Jonk è il mio capitano* la fascia deve stare sul suo braccio, non si può fare una petizione è spedirla in società?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma loro non giocano in settimana la Champions?



Contro il Malmoe....


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2014)

Ricoveratemi dopo questa partita 

FORZA MILAN!


----------



## markjordan (14 Settembre 2014)

ogni anno ci sono un paio di zavorre , il giocatore danoso
ci liberiamo di emanuelson e nocerino e Pippo riciccia fuori bonera ? bastaaa

abate fa i cross lo riabilito ma poli lo scarso e bonera il dannoso no , c..o abbiamo 4 centrali forti e lui mette bonera (che invece da terzino e' meglio del purtroppo sopravvalutato de sciglio ), boh


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Contro il Malmoe....



Perderanno comunque energie e alcuni dei loro non sono al top fisicamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Un milan molto più cicala che formica. Vince ma prende comunque una caterva di gol. La partita con la Juve sarà la cartina di tornasole...



Vero, però voglio credere che con la Juve siano maggiormente concentrati lì dietro....


----------



## folletto (14 Settembre 2014)

Mi sa che Lopez starà fuori un mesetto buono, Alex non so ma nessuno dei 2 coi gobbi


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vero, però voglio credere che con la Juve siano maggiormente concentrati lì dietro....



Non ci sara Bonera.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (14 Settembre 2014)

Quant'era che non mi divertivo così!!!
Le squadre con più qualità e organizzazione ci pialleranno, ma chi se ne frega, perlomeno vediamo una squadra giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Zapata-Rami comunque è una buona coppia, ben assortita e s'è comportata bene col Parma.


----------



## addox (14 Settembre 2014)

Buono per i tre punti, ma quattro gol dal parma sono troppi.
Bonera che sei anni fa era il quinto difensore, oggi gioca titolare... boh al Milan succedono sempre cose strane.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vero, però voglio credere che con la Juve siano maggiormente concentrati lì dietro....



Io voglio credere che certe cose non le vedremo proprio più, nè con la Juve nè col Cesena. Meglio sbagliare oggi comunque, che abbiamo vinto lo stesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Io voglio credere che certe cose non le vedremo proprio più, nè con la Juve nè col Cesena. Meglio sbagliare oggi comunque, che abbiamo vinto lo stesso.



A certo.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2014)

Lopez 5.5
Abate 6.5
Alex 6.5
Bonera 4
De sciglio 4.5
Poli 5 
De jong 7
Muntari 6
Bonaventura 7
Menez 8
Honda 6.5


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Da quant'è che non me vincevamo 2 di fila ad inizio campionato? mezzo secolo?


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Allora partita sicuramente incredibile. C'è da dire che abbiamo meritato e siamo stati molto più in palla della partita contro la Lazio. I problemi evidenti secondo me sono i seguenti:

- Bonera. Costui non può giocare. E' assurdo che tutti gli allenatori del Milan continuino a farlo giocare, pur essendo palesemente fonte di errori. Non è essere cattivi, è proprio che fa delle cose immonde. Stasera ci è costato 2 goal e l'espulsione. Ci sarà qualcuno che lo capirà? Ora Inzaghi non dovrebbe più metterlo, non aveva senso prima, che senso avrebbe ora? Davvero non se ne può più.

- Centrocampo qualitativamente scarso. Si va in difficoltà perenne, perchè non sappiamo gestire la palla. Ma è normale con un centrocampo De Jong - Muntari - Poli. Quest'ultimo davvero in netto calo. Non fa nulla di positivo, nemmeno recuperare palloni. In pià ù è responsabile del terzo goal. Ed è questo uno dei motivi per cui andiamo in difficoltà. Van Ginkel quando cominciamo a schierarlo?

- Il finto nueve. Ora, questo modulo può andare bene in alcuni momenti della partita. Ma non in tutte le partite, e non per tutta la partita. Sia per motivi tattici, che fisici, essendo un modulo molto dispendioso. Sul 1-3, a inizio secondo tempo, sarebbe stato più opportuno mettere dentro Pazzini, o Niang, come prima punta, e passare al 4-2-3-1. Avremmo fatto ancora più danni, perchè Pazzini in qualche modo riesce ad aprire un pò di spazi, nei quali i 3 dietro potevano inserirsi. Menez poi ha fatto un cross nel primo tempo, che se c'era Torres o Pazzini, invece di Jack, sarebbe stato goal. Al contempo, avremmo avuto 2 centrocampisti ad aiutare a difendere con meno dispendio, visto che gli inserimenti non li avrebbero dovuti più fare. 

- Lopez. Ok, sull'autogoal è stato sfortunato, anche se non mi spiego come possa farsi prendere uno stiramento per un movimento nemmeno troppo complicato. In generale però stasera sui 3 goal non ha fatto granchè. E non mi sembravano dei tiri così imparabili. Del resto anche il goal della Lazio domenica scorsa non era così complicato, era andato giù molto lentamente. Luci ed ombre. Ha parato un rigore è vero, però mi aspettavo di più. A Madrid era ben altro.

- Calci piazzati. Oh, avessimo fatto un'azione pericolosa che sia una. Boh. Speriamo di vedere i frutti più in là, ma finora male.

Detto questo,invece non sono preoccupato della fase difensiva. Abbiamo preso 4 goal è vero, ma non sono stati per errori di posizione, o svarioni, o tattica spregiudicata. Insomma non siamo una squadra di Zeman. I goal sono frutto della scarsezza di 1 giocatore in particolare, e di un infortunio assurdo tra difensore e portiere. Il parma non ha fatto altri tiri. Teniamolo a mente. E taccio sul fatto che doveva rimanere in 9 dal primo tempo, e che i 2 espulsi erano Felipe e Lucarelli.

Menez partita monstre. 

Lopez 5 

Abate 7 - Un altro assist. Miracolo di Silvio
De Sciglio 5 - Retropassaggio folle e in generale una partita non ottima.
Bonera 0 
Alex 5,5 - Vicino al fenomeno balla pure lui. In più si è fatto male

Poli 5 - Nullo e responsabile del goal di lucarelli.
De Jong 8 - Superbo
Muntari 6,5 - Meno peggio di altre volte

Honda 7 - Ancora un goal, e pure molto bello e assist per Bonaventura. Giocasse da trequartista centrale farebbe ancora meglio
Menez 10 - Partita incredibile. Non ci sono altre parole.
Bonaventura 6,5 - Ottimo esordio. Sbaglia qualche cosa, ma segna un bellissimo goal. Ottimo acquisto.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Settembre 2014)

Diego Lopez 4 (poi se si è proprio fatto male in quel momento non saprei...)
De Sciglio 4,5
Bonera 5,5
Alex 6,5
Abate 7
De Jong 7,5
Muntari 7
Poli 5
Honda 7
Bonaventura 6,5
Menez 9

Zapata 6,5
Rami 6,5
Niang s.v.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Da quant'è che non me vincevamo 2 di fila ad inizio campionato? mezzo secolo?


Non totalizzavamo 6 punti nelle prime due giornate dalla stagione 2006-2007


----------



## Brain84 (14 Settembre 2014)

Partita divertente ma anche oscena. Tanto bello l'attacco quanto brutta la difesa. Bonera ė una cosa indegna ma non lo scopriamo certo oggi, De Sciglio male, molto. Attacco ottimo sopratutto Menez e Honda. Grandissima conferma per De Jong.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Settembre 2014)

Difficile commentare una partita totalmente folle.
Sinceramente sono contento per i 3 punti, ma se si commettono questi orrori con la Juve finisce pochi/zero a tanti.

*Pagella:*
Diego Lopez 3
Abate 7
Alex 6
Bonera 0
De Sciglio 3
De Jong 7
Honda 7
Muntari 6
Poli 5
Bonaventura 6,5
Menez 8,5

Zapata 6,5
Rami 6
Niang s.v.


----------



## robs91 (14 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Allora partita sicuramente incredibile. C'è da dire che abbiamo meritato e siamo stati molto più in palla della partita contro la Lazio. I problemi evidenti secondo me sono i seguenti:
> 
> - Bonera. Costui non può giocare. E' assurdo che tutti gli allenatori del Milan continuino a farlo giocare, pur essendo palesemente fonte di errori. Non è essere cattivi, è proprio che fa delle cose immonde. Stasera ci è costato 2 goal e l'espulsione. Ci sarà qualcuno che lo capirà? Ora Inzaghi non dovrebbe più metterlo, non aveva senso prima, che senso avrebbe ora? Davvero non se ne può più.
> 
> ...



Oh allora non sono l'unico a pensarla così.


----------



## DannySa (14 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non totalizzavamo 6 punti nelle prime due giornate dalla stagione 2006-2007



Pare strano, ricordavo un pessimo inizio quell'anno..


----------



## peppe75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo vinto...questo conta tutto il resto è fuffa!!
Lopez ?
Abate 6.5
Bonera 5
Alex 6
De sciglio 5
De jong 6.5
Poli 6
Muntari 6
Honda 6.5
Menez 7.5
Bonaventura 6.5


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Settembre 2014)

non si puo' giocare cosi' ....dei fenomeni in attacco e indecenti in difesa.

speravo di aver trovato finalmente un portiere invece questo mi dimostra esattamente il contrario , un portiere della sua esperienza in primo luogo su un retropassaggio , sbagliato finche ' si vuole, si mette sulla linea di arrivo della palla , perche' al limite la fermi con il corpo se la sbagli con i piedi e quel passaggio di de sciglio non era una fucilata ravvicinata.....


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

D.Lopez 4
Abate 7
Bonera 3
Alex 5.5
Desci 4
Poli 5
Muntari 6
De Jong 8
Bonaventura 7.5
Honda 7.5
Menez 9


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera e fuori classifica. Non si puo dare un voto a una prestazione del genere. Non dobbiamo scordarci che la sua genialata poteva anche portare al rigore per il Parma, cosi completava la sua tripletta di assist.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2014)

Partita da ricordare. Menez 9.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Settembre 2014)

Bonera ha il coraggio di presentarsi a Sky sorridendo, Sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi a destra e sinistra.


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Settembre 2014)

come si fa' ad uscire cosi' malamente su un tiro con un braccio alzato e al limite dell'area poi.....neanche i pulcini farebbero cosi'...


----------



## Denni90 (14 Settembre 2014)

nn capisco perchè voti così bassi a lopez ... sui due gol di testa nulla poteva fare ... sul retropassaggio di de sciglio sono cose che capitano una volta nella vita ... e sul gol di felipe anche qui nn gli si possono dare colpe ... per me


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> nn capisco perchè voti così bassi a lopez ... sui due gol di testa nulla poteva fare ... sul retropassaggio di de sciglio sono cose che capitano una volta nella vita ... e sul gol di felipe anche qui nn gli si possono dare colpe ... per me



Perchè da Lopez ti aspetti almeno una paratona su quei 3 tiri. Almeno uno. Sennò che valore aggiunto ci da? Abbiamo bestemmiato Abbiati per questo (con ragione beninteso). Anche perchè poi non è stato mai impegnato.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Perchè da Lopez ti aspetti almeno una paratona su quei 3 tiri. Almeno uno. Sennò che valore aggiunto ci da? Abbiamo bestemmiato Abbiati per questo (con ragione beninteso). Anche perchè poi non è stato mai impegnato.



Concordo. Lopez è un gran portiere ed oggi doveva fare molto di più.


----------



## Lambro (14 Settembre 2014)

sui calci piazzati abbiamo il tattico di fiorentina e catania ai tempi di montella, la punizione con alex solo davanti al portiere è stata splendidamente organizzata.
sui corner purtroppo lo schema che utliizzavano era inutile, visto che il parma difendeva a zona e non a uomo


----------



## folletto (14 Settembre 2014)

Difficile dare un voto a Lopez, sull autogol è stato un po goffo ma i retropassaggi andrebbero fatti fuori dallo specchio e rasoterra


----------



## Denni90 (14 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Perchè da Lopez ti aspetti almeno una paratona su quei 3 tiri. Almeno uno. Sennò che valore aggiunto ci da? Abbiamo bestemmiato Abbiati per questo (con ragione beninteso). Anche perchè poi non è stato mai impegnato.



che miracolo poteva fare?? continuo a nn capire...


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Settembre 2014)

Io commento solo ora perchè ho avuto bisogno di tempo per riprendermi da questa partita assurda,sono stata tutto il tempo in apnea!
In attacco benone con un Menez straordinario,De Jong è il solito leone e per quanto mi riguarda il capitano,bene Honda e Bonaventura,ma la difesa non mi è piaciuta affatto,troppo fragile,e sono d'accordo pure con chi si aspettava un po' di più da Lopez (al di là dell'autogol in cui si è proprio fermato prima per lo stiramento),anche se voglio avere fiducia,perchè quello di Madrid non era questo e non può essersene dimenticato!Piuttosto sono preoccupata per lui e Alex,ho paura della formazione che potremmo vedere con la Juve.La migliore notizia della giornata resta che quell'essere inutile nonchè dannoso di Bonera non ci sarà.
Comunque non si possono prendere tutti questi gol,questa volta ci è andata bene e sono strafelice,ma prenderne tanti alla lunga non paga. 
E ovviamente cominciamo già con la lunga sfilza di infortunati!


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Settembre 2014)

Ci sarebbe tanto da scrivere su questa partita folle, ma in quanto folle, tutto quello che scriverei non avrebbe senso... 
Se si guarda alla Juventus la situazione è tragica: loro avevano un sacco di infortunati ma li recupereranno quasi tutti, noi ci stiamo presentando alla supersfida senza D.Lopez, Alex, El Shaarawy, Torres (con la speranza di poterne recuperare qualcuno) oltre a Montolivo. 
Se si guarda a stasera nonostante le follie bisogna gioire. Si sono portati a casa i tre punti tra mille difficoltà, tre punti in faccia a Cassano, Lucarelli. Abbiamo una difesa da retrocessione, ma una fase offensiva da *scudetto*. Inzaghi ha colpe sulla situazione difensiva? Forse, ma la rosa è questa. Ha sbagliato a schierare Bonera? Sì, ma allora a posteriori si potrebbe dire che ha sbagliato anche a schierare De Sciglio. I gol li abbiamo presi anche dopo che è uscito Bonera. Sulla fase offensiva Pippo credo abbia meriti indiscutibili: l'esempio lampante è il movimento di Honda sul secondo gol.

Aldilà di colpe e meriti del mister, ci sono stati errori madornali dei singoli e genialate clamorose dei singoli. 
Le mie pagelle:

*Diego Lopez 4.5 : *con la Lazio probabilmente il migliore (insieme al Faraone), qui non ha visto mezza boccia. Probabilmente colpe sui gol non ne ha, ma resta il fatto che non ha compiuto mezza parata. 
*Abate 7 : *si può dire che stiamo ritrovando il miglior Abate, mi ha convinto molto in queste prime due partite, è il terzino più in forma. Due assist in due partite, roba mai vista. 
*Alex 6 : *peccato per l'infortunio, sarà un'assenza pesante contro la Juventus. Prima del crac, cerca di non naufragare nella mediocrità del resto della difesa. (*Zapata 6*)
*Bonera 4 : *voto basso è sacrosanto ma per quel che riguarda i giudizi sui gol subiti io vado controcorrente, per me le colpe maggiori sono di qualcun altro stasera, lui comunque ci lascia in 10 (primo giallo forse esagerato) e sono contento che salterà la Juventus.
*De Sciglio 2 *: ecco signori, lasciando perdere i soliti pregiudizi su Bonera, credo che le colpe maggiori su PRIMO, SECONDO e QUARTO GOL del Parma siano di questo qui. Raramente ho visto prestazioni così disastrose da parte di un terzino del Milan. Ho visto Bonera (sempre lui) terzino sinistro fare il "fenomeno" a San Siro contro il Farsa, per cui caro Mattia per piacere resettiamo tutti i giudizi sul nuovo Maldini e ripartiamo a testa bassa con umiltà perchè una prestazione come quella di stasera non la vorrei più vedere da un giocatore promettente come te. Una fucilata del genere come retropassaggio al 90' non esiste, sul 3-5 se vai in difficoltà puoi tranquillamente appoggiare in fallo laterale, come insegnano nei pulcini. 
*Poli s.v. : *per me ingiudicabile... il tabellino testimonia che ha giocato 90' ma voi l'avete visto in campo? Io non saprei dire se ha fatto qualcosa di buono o di malvagio, non l'ho davvero visto.
*De Jong 7.5 : *BULDOZZER! Eccezionale. Come ha umiliato Cassano. Adoriamolo. Se una cosa del genere l'avesse fatta Vidal il prezzo sarebbe decollato a 1000 milioni di Euro immagino. Io mi tengo stretto Nigel. 
*Muntari 6.5 : *Oggi prestazione onesta, mi è piaciuto particolarmente nel finale di partita quando c'era da tenere palla. Bravo Sulley. 
*Honda 7.5* : delizia con un assist e un goal alla Holly Hutton quando la partita ha ancora un senso tattico. Nel secondo tempo la partita diventa folle e lui giustamente esce. (*Rami 6* : bentornato in campo)
*Menez 9 *: non ci sono aggettivi. Si guadagna il penalty (manca il rosso a Lucarelli), segna il penalty, fa espellere Felipe, segna un gol eroico. Se una partita del genere l'avesse fatta Pogba il prezzo salirebbe a 2000 milioni. Noi Jeremy lo abbiamo preso a ZERO. (*Niang s.v. *è una tassa da pagare sto qui però)
*Bonaventura 7 *: il buon Jack gioca la sua prima in rossonero con la sapienza di un veterano. 90' con pochissime incertezze, forse nessuna. Si divora una palla gol, ma si fa subito perdonare con una finta capolavoro che trasforma nel primo centro da milanista. 

*INZAGHI 7: *Il Milan non avrà attualmente un numero 'nove', ma lui in questo match ha saputo inventarsi il doppio numero 'dieci'. Oltre a Honda, ecco Bonaventura (numero 28, 2+8=10), entrambi decisivi nel primo tempo. Nel secondo la gara è un caos difficile da interpretare per qualsiasi allenatore, il Milan la vince perché lui evidentemente ha trasmesso la sua fame ai giocatori. Sulle amnesie difensive c'è poco da rimproverare a chi nella vita ha fatto l'attaccante, probabilmente Tassotti deve migliorare nella gestione di De Sciglio..........


----------



## markjordan (14 Settembre 2014)

su lopez x ora ho qualche dubbio

non vedo come si possa criticare l'Abbiati degli ultimi anni , prima vero era distratto ma ultimamente era una sicurezza

e rispetto x muntari


----------



## Freddy Manson (14 Settembre 2014)

Milan dai due volti: bello davanti, bruttissimo dietro. Ottimi i 3 punti comunque.

P.S. Ma l'autogol??? Sto ancora a ridere!


----------



## markjordan (14 Settembre 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Piuttosto sono preoccupata per lui e Alex,ho paura della formazione che potremmo vedere con la Juve.La migliore notizia della giornata resta che quell'essere inutile nonchè dannoso di Bonera non ci sarà.
> Comunque non si possono prendere tutti questi gol,questa volta ci è andata bene e sono strafelice,ma prenderne tanti alla lunga non paga.
> E ovviamente cominciamo già con la lunga sfilza di infortunati!


con la juve miglioriamo in porta e in difesa , x ora ci dice bene


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2014)

D. Lopez 5
Abate 6
Bonera 4
Alex 6
De sciglio 4,5
Poli 4,5
De Jong 6,5
Muntari 5
Bonaventura 7
Honda 7
Menez 9

Rami 5
Zapata 6
Niang sv

Inzaghi 7


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2014)

D. Lopez 5
Abate 6,5
Bonera 5
Alex 6
De sciglio 5,5
Poli 6
De Jong 7
Muntari 6
Bonaventura 7
Honda 6,5
Menez 8,5

Rami 6
Zapata 6
Niang sv

Inzaghi 7


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2014)

Ste partite in una stagione capitano, ma poche squadre riescono a vincerle, leggo che molti di voi da oggi hanno tratto conclusioni negative ma non sono d'accordo, per me è stata una grande prova di forza e sono tre punti d'oro.

Non mi va giù solo come sia venuto il gol di Cassano, quello no, ma per il resto è successo davvero di tutto ( compreso il fatto che Lucarelli doveva essere espulso, se dai il rigore è chiara occasione da gol e va espulso ) ma abbiamo stretto i denti, lottato da squadra e vinto.

Amici la strada è quella buona.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Settembre 2014)

L'importante è vincere. Siamo ancora in fase di rodaggio e dietro possiamo solo migliorare; tra l'altro non ho nessuna voglia di lamentarmi già alla seconda giornata.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ste partite in una stagione capitano, ma poche squadre riescono a vincerle, leggo che molti di voi da oggi hanno tratto conclusioni negative ma non sono d'accordo, per me è stata una grande prova di forza e sono tre punti d'oro.
> 
> Non mi va giù solo come sia venuto il gol di Cassano, quello no, ma per il resto è successo davvero di tutto ( compreso il fatto che Lucarelli doveva essere espulso, se dai il rigore è chiara occasione da gol e va espulso ) ma abbiamo stretto i denti, lottato da squadra e vinto.
> 
> Amici la strada è quella buona.



Quello sì, l'anno scorso avremmo sicuramente perso un match del genere (che continuo a considerare ingiudicabile).


----------



## medjai (15 Settembre 2014)

Due giornate e già cinque infortunati (Montolivo, El Shaarawy, Torres, Alex, Diego López) ma come si fa?


----------



## Schism75 (15 Settembre 2014)

medjai ha scritto:


> Due giornate e già cinque infortunati (Montolivo, El Shaarawy, Torres, Alex, Diego López) ma come si fa?



Vabbeh Montolivo è rotto da giugno.


----------



## Jonnys (15 Settembre 2014)

Non sono preoccupato per stasera, anzi! Ottimo primo tempo del Milan, il 4-3-3 col falso nueve è ottimo per le partite in trasferta, quando non comandi te il gioco! Analizzando i primi 3 gol subiti (il quarto è stato casuale), il primo è quello in cui ci sono più colpe: Alex esce male, De sciglio è disattento su Cassano e nessuno degli altri si è mosso per rimediare all'errore del terzino; sul secondo gol Bonera dorme manco fosse ubriaco; e sul terzo ci sono i limiti di coloro che non sono bravi nello stacco aereo (ps. se non ci sarà Alex contro la Juve servirà per forza di cose Mexes-- solo lui è bravo sulle palle alte!!)

Contro la Juve:
Abbiati
Abate Mexes Zapata/Rami De Sciglio
De Jong Muntari Van Ginkel
ElSha/Bonaventura Menez Honda


----------



## Tom! (15 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## Serginho (15 Settembre 2014)

Questa partita è da posizionare nell'album dei ricordi vicino a Lecce 3-4 Milan o a Milan 4-4 Udinese


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2014)

Menez! 

Vi amo tutti, partita folle. 

Gare così l'anno scorso le perdevamo (vedi Sassuolo).


----------



## Aron (15 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dare la colpa a De sciglio?
> Questa è sfiga e basta, era un retropassaggio comodo che ha preso un rimbalzo folle e si è pure spaccato il portiere...




E' un retropassaggio che fin dalle giovanili insegnano a non fare. Palla alta a giro non si dà mai al portiere, perdipiù se diretta verso la porta. In quel caso De Sciglio o la calciava forte rasoterra o la buttava fuori. Se voleva alzarla doveva comunque indirizzarla al lato della porta e non al centro.

De Sciglio, Bonera e Poli tra i bocciati.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Settembre 2014)

Quante emozioni può dare il calcio
Mi sono divertito a leggere i commenti di questo thread fatti durante la partita

FORZA MILAN !


----------



## pazzomania (15 Settembre 2014)

E' stata una delle partite più assurde che io abbia mai visto!

Menez SUNTUOSO, Bonaventura gran gol, De Jong gol leggenda, partita sempre aperta, mamma che serata!

E abbiamo vinto, questa cosa non è da sottovalutare.

Note negative

Ho De Sciglio e Diego Lopez al fantacalcio


----------



## Stex (15 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' stata una delle partite più assurde che io abbia mai visto!
> 
> Menez SUNTUOSO, Bonaventura gran gol, De Jong gol leggenda, partita sempre aperta, mamma che serata!
> 
> ...



Oltre ad avere menez e honda contro...


----------



## MAS GAVINO (15 Settembre 2014)

Partita soporifera. Tanto che ho dovuto rifare la doccia

Bene bene i movimenti davanti. Attacchiamo con una logica (sembriamo l'Atletico....solo in avanti)


----------



## 666psycho (15 Settembre 2014)

partita incredibile! abbiamo vinto é questo é l'importante, ma non si possono subire 4 gol... la difesa rimane cmq molto fragile! bravo Menez e buon debutto per Bonaventura ! Bonera ormai il solito, De Sciglio colpevole su due gol! De Jong che goduria!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Settembre 2014)

Ma perché non diamo la fascia di capitano a De Jong invece che a Montolivo?


----------



## Doctore (15 Settembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Ma perché non diamo la fascia di capitano a De Jong invece che a Montolivo?



Guarda la darei piuttosto a muntari pur di non vedere quella fascia a gente come montolivo e bonera.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (15 Settembre 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Guarda la darei piuttosto a muntari pur di non vedere quella fascia a gente come montolivo e bonera.


Almeno Muntari in campo da il 100% e gioca con la cattiveria agonistica sufficiente. Montolivo tecnicamente è superiore, ma se scende in campo addormentato..


----------



## Schism75 (15 Settembre 2014)

Che poi perchè Alex e Rami non possano giocare insieme è una cosa al solito tutta italiana. L'Atletico schiera Godin e Miranda che non sono 2 velocisti, e sono piuttosto robusti fisicamente. Idem il Dortmund che schiera Subotic/Papa e Hummels, nessuno dei due velocisti.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *De Sciglio 2 *: ecco signori, lasciando perdere i soliti pregiudizi su Bonera, credo che le colpe maggiori su PRIMO, SECONDO e QUARTO GOL del Parma siano di questo qui. Raramente ho visto prestazioni così disastrose da parte di un terzino del Milan. Ho visto Bonera (sempre lui) terzino sinistro fare il "fenomeno" a San Siro contro il Farsa, per cui caro Mattia per piacere resettiamo tutti i giudizi sul nuovo Maldini e ripartiamo a testa bassa con umiltà perchè una prestazione come quella di stasera non la vorrei più vedere da un giocatore promettente come te. Una fucilata del genere come retropassaggio al 90' non esiste, sul 3-5 se vai in difficoltà puoi tranquillamente appoggiare in fallo laterale, come insegnano nei pulcini.



Non condivido per niente le colpe che dai a De Sciglio! Solo sull'autorete ha sbagliato perchè doveva liberarsi del pallone prima. 
Sul primo gol lui era in fascia a chiuderne due. C'è stato il cambio di fronte e la difesa si è aperta con abate e i due centrali tutti in 5 metri. Nel frattempo Muntari se ne stava beato a guardare fuori area con a 5 metri da lui due giocatori del Parma solissimi.... Quando la difesa si apre su un cambio di gioco è compito dei centrocampisti scalare. Il terzino ha da fare più strada. 

Sul secondo gol non capisco proprio che colpe ha de sciglio, visto che in marcatura su Felipe c'era quel bollito di bonera. 

Forse intendevi il terzo gol, dove De sciglio subisce un blocco come un bischero. Li bastava essere furbi prima che battesse... divincolarsi o spingerlo via...


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non condivido per niente le colpe che dai a De Sciglio! Solo sull'autorete ha sbagliato perchè doveva liberarsi del pallone prima.
> Sul primo gol lui era in fascia a chiuderne due. C'è stato il cambio di fronte e la difesa si è aperta con abate e i due centrali tutti in 5 metri. Nel frattempo Muntari se ne stava beato a guardare fuori area con a 5 metri da lui due giocatori del Parma solissimi.... Quando la difesa si apre su un cambio di gioco è compito dei centrocampisti scalare. Il terzino ha da fare più strada.
> 
> Sul secondo gol non capisco proprio che colpe ha de sciglio, visto che in marcatura su Felipe c'era quel bollito di bonera.
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Non condivido per niente le colpe che dai a De Sciglio! Solo sull'autorete ha sbagliato perchè doveva liberarsi del pallone prima.
> Sul primo gol lui era in fascia a chiuderne due. C'è stato il cambio di fronte e la difesa si è aperta con abate e i due centrali tutti in 5 metri. Nel frattempo Muntari se ne stava beato a guardare fuori area con a 5 metri da lui due giocatori del Parma solissimi.... Quando la difesa si apre su un cambio di gioco è compito dei centrocampisti scalare. Il terzino ha da fare più strada.



sul primo gol la colpa è al 100% di de sciglio... lui era lì e cassano gli passa davanti come niente... non stava marcando nessuno... incommentabile!




> Sul secondo gol non capisco proprio che colpe ha de sciglio, visto che in marcatura su Felipe c'era quel bollito di bonera.



sul secondo gol de sciglio era a destra dove è partito il tiro sbilenco che poi ha fatto segnare Felipe, ancora una volta Mattia ha perso un duello aereo e l'abbiamo presa in quel posto



> Forse intendevi il terzo gol, dove De sciglio subisce un blocco come un bischero. Li bastava essere furbi prima che battesse... divincolarsi o spingerlo via...



giusto, hai ragione, ha colpe anche sul terzo gol, l'avevo scordato


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sul primo gol la colpa è al 100% di de sciglio... lui era lì e cassano gli passa davanti come niente... non stava marcando nessuno... incommentabile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma che dici?Sul primo goal se tu guardi il replay De Sciglio marca giustamente Acquah!!Ma l'hai vista l'azione?La marcatura corretta doveva essere De Sciglio-Acquah e Bonera-Cassano!
Giustamente Mattia marca Acquah,quando vede che il cross è indirizzato verso Cassano e nota che non c'è nessuno a marcarlo prova a rimediare,ma ormai era tardi e il danno era fatto.Se guardi bene quell'azione 3 o 4 giocatori (compresi i difensori) sono tutti in un unico posto,verso il portatore di palla.Questo è un'errore da dilettanti della difesa.
Non si può dare colpa a De Sciglio,per quanto abbia giocato male ieri eh.I centrali dov'erano in quell'azione?In mezzo all'area di rigore ci devono stare i difensori centrali,non i terzini.E' scuola calcio eh..L'ABC.

Poi te lo ripeto,se De Sciglio si fosse messo a marcare Cassano,dietro di lui chi marcava Acquah?Me lo spieghi?Voglio una risposta eh.

Tra l'altro se si fosse messo a marcare Cassano,lasciando libero Acquah non sarebbe cambiato nulla.Avrebbero fatto il cross più lungo per un solitario Acquah.

Il goal sbilenco è stata una botta di fortuna assurda da parte del Parma e in marcatura su Felipe ci stava Boenra!Non De Sciglio..Di che stiamo parlando?

Ha colpe sul terzo goal e sul quarto..Sul quarto perché poteva buttare la palla in rimessa laterale oppure doveva e poteva fare il retropassaggio fuori dalla specchio della porta..


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sul primo gol la colpa è al 100% di de sciglio... lui era lì e cassano gli passa davanti come niente... non stava marcando nessuno... incommentabile!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la vedi in un modo tutto tuo. Inutile ribattere


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma che dici?Sul primo goal se tu guardi il replay De Sciglio marca giustamente Acquah!!Ma l'hai vista l'azione?La marcatura corretta doveva essere De Sciglio-Acquah e Bonera-Cassano!
> Giustamente Mattia marca Acquah,quando vede che il cross è indirizzato verso Cassano e nota che non c'è nessuno a marcarlo prova a rimediare,ma ormai era tardi e il danno era fatto.Se guardi bene quell'azione 3 o 4 giocatori (compresi i difensori) sono tutti in un unico posto,verso il portatore di palla.Questo è un'errore da dilettanti della difesa.
> Non si può dare colpa a De Sciglio,per quanto abbia giocato male ieri eh.I centrali dov'erano in quell'azione?In mezzo all'area di rigore ci devono stare i difensori centrali,non i terzini.E' scuola calcio eh..L'ABC.
> 
> Poi te lo ripeto,se De Sciglio si fosse messo a marcare Cassano,dietro di lui chi marcava Acquah?Me lo spieghi?Voglio una risposta eh.



Ma come fai a dire che De Sciglio marcava Acquah se Mattia non sa neanche dov'era Acquah quando è partito il cross... il primo a essere fuori posizione è Alex... Bonera scala sull'uomo di alex... e De Sciglio scala sull'uomo di... anzi no, non scala su nessuno e gol del Parma. Dai su.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> la vedi in un modo tutto tuo. Inutile ribattere



ma cosa c'è da ribattere, allora lasciamo segnare gli avversari perché Bonera è scalato sull'uomo di Alex, se pensi che insegnino questo a calcio sei tu a vederla in un modo tutto tuo


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a dire che De Sciglio marcava Acquah se Mattia non sa neanche dov'era Acquah quando è partito il cross... il primo a essere fuori posizione è Alex... Bonera scala sull'uomo di alex... e De Sciglio scala sull'uomo di... anzi no, non scala su nessuno e gol del Parma. Dai su.



Riguarda l'azione.De Sciglio è su Acquah!
Bonera scala su l'uomo di Alex?Bonera non marcava nessuno eh!

Sul goal di Felipe,persino "La voce" degli highlights di sportmediaset dice "Bonera si addormenta" perchè effettivamente c'era bonera su Felipe.Ma quella è una svirgolata super fortunata per il parma,non mi va nemmeno di dare le colpe al vecchio scarsone.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Riguarda l'azione.De Sciglio è su Acquah!



l'ho riguardata, è su acquah prima che l'azione si sposta a sinistra, quando parte il cross Mattia è per farfalle


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2014)

Sul gol di Cassano De Sciglio ha fatto bene la diagonale e ha chiuso su Aquah, ma Cassano era solissimo (mi chiedo dove fossero i due centrali e il ripiegamento dei centrocampisti piuttosto)... sul gol di Felipe (fortunoso) la colpa è di Bonera... sul gol di Lucarelli non può essere De Sciglio a marcare il più pericoloso di testa del Parma, ma il nostro miglior colpitore di testa (immagino in quel caso uno tra Rami e Zapata). Da notare come in tutti e 3 i gol dei nostri centrocampisti non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.
Quei 3 insieme non possono giocare... e soprattutto non sanno difendere. Molto meglio Bonaventura di Poli, tanto per dire, in chiusura.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Da notare come in tutti e 3 i gol dei nostri centrocampisti non c'è nemmeno l'ombra.



Poli io non l'ho proprio mai visto in campo, ma siamo sicuri che ci fosse?? ho riguardato gli highlights e non lo trovo praticamente mai ne in attacco ne in difesa....


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Potete sta qui a rimbalzare le colpe tra Bonera, De Sciglio, Alex e Vattelappesca.
Il discorso è molto semplice: Bonera non deve mai più vedere il campo, De Sciglio non deve più commettere certi orrori ed essere più concentrato, Alex deve essere più incisivo (in un paio di circostanze, gol preso da Cassano incluso, non mi è piaciuto). Aspettiamo sia a criticare che ad esaltarci: siamo solamente alla seconda partita. Magari tra 2 mesi saremo qui a parlare di un grande inizio di stagione di De Sciglio, Alex e Diego Lopez (pessimo anche lui ieri sera) e di un Menez che si è perso strada facendo o di un Abate che è ritornato al suo livello (mediocre).
Di certo la partita di ieri sera è davvero ingiudicabile. Il Milan visto ieri sera non può mai andare in Champions (anche se è stato positivo il carattere e l'averci creduto e aver segnato 2 gol nonostante la momentanea inferiorità numerica), il Parma di ieri sera (e anche quello di Cesena) rischia fortemente di retrocedere.
Meglio un 4-5 così con tutti i pregi e difetti annessi o i vari 3-3 col Bologna, 2-2 col Livorno o 3-4 col Sassuolo dell'anno scorso? 

P.S.: paradossalmente comunque preferisco un giocatore che sbaglia negli episodi che uno come il Poli di ieri sera che ha vagato a caso per il campo per 90 minuti, totalmente invisibile.


----------



## Milo (15 Settembre 2014)

ragazzi c'è un sito per rivedere tutta la partita?? ieri me la sono persa e sky fa vedere solo gli hilights di 10 minuti..


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Settembre 2014)

cambiando discorso ma la moglie di Cassano a sto giro non le ha twittate le quattro pere che ci hanno fatto?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Potete sta qui a rimbalzare le colpe tra Bonera, De Sciglio, Alex e Vattelappesca.
> Il discorso è molto semplice: Bonera non deve mai più vedere il campo, De Sciglio non deve più commettere certi orrori ed essere più concentrato, Alex deve essere più incisivo (in un paio di circostanze, gol preso da Cassano incluso, non mi è piaciuto). Aspettiamo sia a criticare che ad esaltarci: siamo solamente alla seconda partita. Magari tra 2 mesi saremo qui a parlare di un grande inizio di stagione di De Sciglio, Alex e Diego Lopez (pessimo anche lui ieri sera) e di un Menez che si è perso strada facendo o di un Abate che è ritornato al suo livello (mediocre).
> Di certo la partita di ieri sera è davvero ingiudicabile. Il Milan visto ieri sera non può mai andare in Champions (anche se è stato positivo il carattere e l'averci creduto e aver segnato 2 gol nonostante la momentanea inferiorità numerica), il Parma di ieri sera (e anche quello di Cesena) rischia fortemente di retrocedere.
> Meglio un 4-5 così con tutti i pregi e difetti annessi o i vari 3-3 col Bologna, 2-2 col Livorno o 3-4 col Sassuolo dell'anno scorso?
> ...



Quel che è certo è che se prendi 4 gol vinci una partita su 100. E al 90% la perdi pure, perchè 4-4 nel calcio è un risultato inusuale.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quel che è certo è che se prendi 4 gol vinci una partita su 100. E al 90% la perdi pure, perchè 4-4 nel calcio è un risultato inusuale.



Il confronto era proprio con quelle partite dell'anno scorso che erano sulla falsa riga di quella di ieri sera, per far notare che l'anno scorso non vincevamo questo tipo di incontri. E' l'unica chiave positiva della partita unita al risultato e a qualche prestazione individuale. C'è ancora tantissimo da lavorare.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Settembre 2014)

Il primo gol è colpa al 60% di Alex, 30% di Bonera, 10% di De Sciglio.
Alex sbaglia, Bonera lo segue a ruota, De Sciglio non sa che fare.

Il secondo gol è colpa di Bonera.

Il terzo gol è colpa in parte di De Sciglio, vero, ma bisogna sistemare un po' di cose là.

Il quarto gol non si ripeterà più e bisogna dimenticarselo. Speriamo Diego recuperi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2014)

D. Lopez 5
Abate 7
Bonera 5
Alex 6
De sciglio 4.5
Poli 6
De Jong 7.5 ( che grinta sul gol!!)
Muntari 6
Bonaventura 7.5
Honda 7
Menez 9 trascinatore.

Rami 6
Zapata 6
Niang sv

Inzaghi 7 sta facendo quello che ha promesso,mi sta facendo "innamorare" dello spirito di questa squadra,mi fa esultare come un matto (cosa che non facevo tanto) e desiderare di esserci allo stadio...continua così pippo mio!!


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Il primo gol è colpa al 60% di Alex, 30% di Bonera, 10% di De Sciglio.
> Alex sbaglia, Bonera lo segue a ruota, De Sciglio non sa che fare.
> 
> Il secondo gol è colpa di Bonera.
> ...



Secondo me la colpa del primo è anche di Muntari che segue Cassano fino al limite e poi si fa bruciare.


----------



## medjai (15 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> ragazzi c'è un sito per rivedere tutta la partita?? ieri me la sono persa e sky fa vedere solo gli hilights di 10 minuti..


 [MENTION=1540]medjai[/MENTION] No link esterni


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2014)

D. Lopez 4.5
Abate 7
Bonera 4
Alex 6.5
De sciglio 5
Poli 6
De Jong 7.5 
Muntari 6.5
Bonaventura 7
Honda 7.5
Menez 10

Rami 6.5
Zapata 6.5
Niang sv


----------



## Denni90 (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Il confronto era proprio con quelle partite dell'anno scorso che erano sulla falsa riga di quella di ieri sera, per far notare che l'anno scorso non vincevamo questo tipo di incontri. E' l'unica chiave positiva della partita unita al risultato e a qualche prestazione individuale. C'è ancora tantissimo da lavorare.



nn sono daccordo che di positivo oltre al risultato ci sono solo prestazioni individuali ... in fase offensiva hanno fatto bene praticamente tutti ... in fase difensiva c'è chi si è perso ... c'è da salvare quindi la fase offensiva e rivedere quella difensiva ... ma sono + che altro errori strambi ... fosse finita 3-5 ci sarebbero meno casi difesa-milan ... bonera a parte ovviamente


----------



## MAS GAVINO (15 Settembre 2014)

Un pensiero a Cassano
grazie


----------



## davoreb (15 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quel che è certo è che se prendi 4 gol vinci una partita su 100. E al 90% la perdi pure, perchè 4-4 nel calcio è un risultato inusuale.



ho riguardato i goals e quello che ho visto è che sul secondo e quarto goal siamo stati molto sfortunati e possono succedere una partita su 100.

comunque a parte i singoli quello che vedo è che quando la squadra deve difendere il risultato va in frenesia (anche contro la Lazio).

la prima soluzione è fuori bonera personalità zero e dentro rami.

seconda : capitano de jong

terza fuori poli completamente inutile.

poi bisogna fare partite senza subire goals per crescere come sicurezza


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Settembre 2014)

davoreb ha scritto:


> ho riguardato i goals e quello che ho visto è che sul secondo e quarto goal siamo stati molto sfortunati e possono succedere una partita su 100.
> 
> comunque a parte i singoli quello che vedo è che quando la squadra deve difendere il risultato va in frenesia (anche contro la Lazio).
> 
> ...



Non hai torto. Comunque sul secondo secondo me colpe ci sono perchè quel tipo tira da solo in area e Bonera si fa una pennica su Felipe.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2014)

MAS GAVINO ha scritto:


> Un pensiero a Cassano
> grazie


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Settembre 2014)

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] Raga non postate commenti da "altri lidi".


----------



## 666psycho (15 Settembre 2014)

Lopez: 5
Abate: 6
Alex: 6
Bonera :5
De Sciglio:5
Poli: 6
De Jong: 7
Muntari:6.5
Bonaventura:7.5
Menez:8
Honda:6.5

Zapata:6
Niang:SV
Rami:6

Inzaghi:6.5


----------



## Denni90 (16 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>



molto bella questa foto ... cassano nn merita nulla


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Settembre 2014)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


>


Che goduria!!!


----------

